# Paul Pogba



## The P (13 Gennaio 2013)

C'è poco da dire, la Juve si ritrova un campione in rosa.

Classe '93. Pazzesco


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2013)

Bel talento. Ma tutti questi giovanotti del giorno d'oggi sono di una tamarraggine assurda, sono quasi schifato, ridatemi il calcio di una volta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2013)

Pagato un paio di milioni per l'indennizzo.E qui mi fermo.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pagato un paio di milioni per l'indennizzo.E qui mi fermo.



No sbagli, era in scadenza, è arrivato a parametro zero. Lo united pagò un indennizzo.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2013)

E' forte davvero. Peccato che abbia scelto la Juve e non noi perché ci avrebbe davvero fatto comodo vista anche la poca qualità che abbiamo in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E' forte davvero. Peccato che abbia scelto la Juve e non noi perché ci avrebbe davvero fatto comodo vista anche la poca qualità che abbiamo in mezzo al campo.



secondo me raiola lo aveva proposto pure al milan, ma per quelle capre era meglio andare a prendere un cesso come traorè, chissà che partite si sono visti...


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2013)

Forse il DATA-BASE di Galliani era inceppato, dovrebbe provvedere ad aggiornarlo


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> secondo me raiola lo aveva proposto pure al milan, ma per quelle capre era meglio andare a prendere un cesso come traorè, chissà che partite si sono visti...



Ma davvero guarda  

Che poi è sicuro che ce l'ha proposto e che noi fossimo interessati, ma magari non interessati tanto quanto i gobbi. Cioè sono convinto che se avessimo puntato forte su di lui e anticipato i gobbacci sarebbe venuto anche da noi. A meno che lui non aveva in testa solo la juve.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> No sbagli, era in scadenza, è arrivato a parametro zero. Lo united pagò un indennizzo.



No Jino,se non sbaglio la Juve ha dovuto pagare una sorta di premio di valorizzazione allo Utd per il ragazzo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2013)

confermo che è veramente un bel giocatore


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> No sbagli, era in scadenza, è arrivato a parametro zero. Lo united pagò un indennizzo.



Sbagli tu 
La Juve ha dovuto comunque pagare qualcosina,credo per via del "casino" che lui e Raiola hanno combinato a Manchester.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (14 Gennaio 2013)

la juve ha pagato 1 mln di indennizzo.
e no, pogba non ci rifiutato. lo stesso giocatore ha dichiarato di aver scelto i gobbi perché son stati gli unici a interessarsi concretamente a lui.
la dirigenza non ha alcuna scusante, per quanto ci sia alcuni che si ostinano a volergliene dare.


----------



## Prinz (14 Gennaio 2013)

incredibile che se ne sia interessata solo la Juve. Lo si sapeva da tempo che era un bel prospetto


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2013)

in realta ha preferito andare alla juve che a noi Pogba "Mi voleva il Milan ma ho scelto i bianconeri". speriamo di trovarne di migliori noi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;99250 ha scritto:


> in realta ha preferito andare alla juve che a noi Pogba "Mi voleva il Milan ma ho scelto i bianconeri". speriamo di trovarne di migliori noi



sono frasi di circostanza , avrebbe detto la stessa cosa se fosse venuto al milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Gennaio 2013)

A noi Traoré, a loro Pogba, giusto.


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A noi Traoré, a loro Pogba, giusto.




Ed il bello è che costano praticamente lo stesso.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Gennaio 2013)

Da noi sarebbe titolare inamovibile. Gran bel giocatore.


----------



## juventino (14 Gennaio 2013)

Può ancora migliorare tantissimo, ma già ora è veramente bravo. Magari se migliorasse ancora alla fine della prossima stagione potremmo seriamente pensare di monetizzare su Vidal, senza fare gli errori dell'Inter post-triplete.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Può ancora migliorare tantissimo, ma già ora è veramente bravo. Magari se migliorasse ancora alla fine della prossima stagione potremmo seriamente pensare di monetizzare su Vidal, senza fare gli errori dell'Inter post-triplete.


Prima di commettere errori da post triplete c'è da vincere una Champions League 

Scherzi a parte, non vedo nella Juve giocatori logori mentalmente o fisicamente. Maicon era da cedere perché tartassato di problemi al ginocchio, Milito perché arrivavano offerte pazzesche per un trentunenne: alla Juve non ci sono casi simili. Ma volendo fare un esempio, se arrivasse un'offerta di venti milioni per Barzagli sarebbe folle non accettare.

Considera che presto Pirlo sarà da rottamare, quindi quei tre a centrocampo diventano fondamentali. La Juve è una macchina perfetta, ha un modo di giocare che funziona a meraviglia perché gli interpreti si incastrano bene: togliere una pedina fondamentale come Vidal sarebbe molto pericoloso.


----------



## juventino (14 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Prima di commettere errori da post triplete c'è da vincere una Champions League
> 
> Scherzi a parte, non vedo nella Juve giocatori logori mentalmente o fisicamente. Maicon era da cedere perché tartassato di problemi al ginocchio, Milito perché arrivavano offerte pazzesche per un trentunenne: alla Juve non ci sono casi simili. Ma volendo fare un esempio, se arrivasse un'offerta di venti milioni per Barzagli sarebbe folle non accettare.
> 
> Considera che presto Pirlo sarà da rottamare, quindi quei tre a centrocampo diventano fondamentali. La Juve è una macchina perfetta, ha un modo di giocare che funziona a meraviglia perché gli interpreti si incastrano bene: togliere una pedina fondamentale come Vidal sarebbe molto pericoloso.



Beh forse monetizzare è una parola un pò grossa. Diciamo che se arrivasse in futuro un offertona da 40 milioni per Vidal sicuramente non si potrebbe pensare di rifiutarla a priori. E comunque io parlavo in ottica futura quando magari le motivazioni del giocatore non potrebbero più essere le stesse.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh forse monetizzare è una parola un pò grossa. Diciamo che se arrivasse in futuro un offertona da 40 milioni per Vidal sicuramente non si potrebbe pensare di rifiutarla a priori. E comunque io parlavo in ottica futura quando magari le motivazioni del giocatore non potrebbero più essere le stesse.


Ok, allora sono d'accordo! Per me tutti i giocatori hanno un prezzo, poi ci possono essere i quasi incedibili ma un direttore sportivo ha il dovere di ascoltare le offerte che arrivano perché rifiutare a priori è da stupidi.
Pensavo tu ipotizzassi una cessione di Vidal a fine stagione. Io per un'offerta da 40 milioni lo lascerei andare, se avessi in mano sia un buon sostituto, sia un top attaccante su cui investire


----------



## MisterBet (14 Gennaio 2013)

Se penso che avrebbero potuto prendere anche Verratti...sarebbe stato l'ideale vice Pirlo, senza aver preso il pescarese il problema di sostituire Pirlo ce l'avranno ugualmente visto che Pogba non è proprio un regista davanti alla difesa ma un intermedio e Marrone a me pare un buon giocatore ma niente di speciale, non certo un organizzatore di gioco alla Pirlo...

Per il resto, quaranta milioni per Vidal?


----------



## prebozzio (14 Gennaio 2013)

Si parlava di cifre così folli da Man United, Bayern e Psg se non sbaglio... magari non quaranta reali, ma un trentino abbondante sì


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Beh... meglio investire su Traorè mi sembra ovvio


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2013)

Vidal è merce rara. Pensare di trovare facilmente un sostituto è dura. Certo 40 mln farebbero vacillari chiunque.


----------



## MisterBet (14 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Si parlava di cifre così folli da Man United, Bayern e Psg se non sbaglio... magari non quaranta reali, ma un trentino abbondante sì



Avevo letto che il Bayern ne avrebbe offerti trenta, a me pare già un bello sproposito...


----------



## prebozzio (14 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Avevo letto che il Bayern ne avrebbe offerti trenta, a me pare già un bello sproposito...



Forse avevo letto un'offerta per Vidal+Marchisio, non ricordo bene


----------



## The P (19 Gennaio 2013)

che dire... forte forte forte...


----------



## DannySa (19 Gennaio 2013)

Che staffilata che ha


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ogni volta che lo vedo giocare mi viene da piangere,ammazzati Fester.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che lo vedo giocare mi viene da piangere,ammazzati Fester.



Da noi sarebbe il miglior centrocampista...

Sto antennista ne facesse una giusta


----------



## hiei87 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Meglio Traorè...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Gennaio 2013)

e ma servono un mucchio di soldi per rifare la squadra  pogba e vidal meno di 15 mil in due


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Mostruoso.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Gennaio 2013)

noi prendiamo balotelli e caca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Gennaio 2013)

esagero se dico che mi convince più di Marchisio e Vidal?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> esagero se dico che mi convince più di Marchisio e Vidal?



No,in un futuro prossimo sarà di un altro pianeta.Certo avere Raiola come procuratore non fa fare sogni tranquilli ai tifosi bianconeri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No,in un futuro prossimo sarà di un altro pianeta.Certo avere Raiola come procuratore non fa fare sogni tranquilli ai tifosi bianconeri.



la differenza è che quei 2 già sono dei Campioni, lui ancora no...cmq si se continua così arriverà lo sceicco a prenderlo


----------



## BB7 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Buon giocatore senza dubbio ma ora se per due gol su due tiri lo vogliamo definire il nuovo dio del calcio storco un pò il naso... Per ora sta facendo molto bene ma aspettiamo e vediamo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Gennaio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Buon giocatore senza dubbio ma ora se per due gol su due tiri lo vogliamo definire il nuovo dio del calcio storco un pò il naso... Per ora sta facendo molto bene ma aspettiamo e vediamo



si quello che dici , almeno per me è sottointeso , però è inspiegabile come un giocatore come lui sia finito alla juve e non al milan eppure aveva tutte le credenziali : parametro 0 (o cmq un piccolo esborso di denaro) , procuratore il pizzaiolo "grande amico" di the best(ia) , ruolo centrocampista che al milan serve come il pane , giovane cosi l'avrebbero menata sul progetto cccciovine


----------



## Jaqen (20 Gennaio 2013)

Ok, gran bei tiri e tutto. Ma Padelli dimostra di essere un portiere da seconda categoria eh. Sul primo gol tra un po' era a centrocampo. Sul secondo gol fa un errore da portiere principiante, se guardate bene lui ci arriva sulla palla ma poi non so il motivo gli va sotto, quasi per tirarla su e non buttarla fuori... e sul terzo non ne parliamo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ok, gran bei tiri e tutto. Ma Padelli dimostra di essere un portiere da seconda categoria eh. Sul primo gol tra un po' era a centrocampo. Sul secondo gol fa un errore da portiere principiante, se guardate bene lui ci arriva sulla palla ma poi non so il motivo gli va sotto, quasi per tirarla su e non buttarla fuori... e sul terzo non ne parliamo.



ma siamo d'accordo che è ieri è stata anche colpa del portiere , di certo chi ha un po di senso critico queste cose le vede, torno a ripetere non capisco in base a cosa traorè o il rinnovo di flamini siano stati preferiti a pogba visto che quest'ultimo rispettava quasi tutte le caratteristiche ideali per l'acquisto alla galliani


----------



## Jaqen (20 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma siamo d'accordo che è ieri è stata anche colpa del portiere , di certo chi ha un po di senso critico queste cose le vede, torno a ripetere non capisco in base a cosa traorè o il rinnovo di flamini siano stati preferiti a pogba visto che quest'ultimo rispettava quasi tutte le caratteristiche ideali per l'acquisto alla galliani


L'unica cosa, spero, è che il giocatore abbia preferito la Juventus..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa, spero, è che il giocatore abbia preferito la Juventus..



lo spero anche io , ma sono quasi certo che galliani quando ha sentito che bisognava pagare 2-3 mil come al suo solito si è alzato ed è andato via


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Questo è forte ragazzi, molto forte. Tecnica e potenza fisica che non sono comuni per un ragazzo di quell'età. Sti gobbacci hanno fatto un grandissimo colpo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Questo è forte ragazzi, molto forte. Tecnica e potenza fisica che non sono comuni per un ragazzo di quell'età. Sti gobbacci hanno fatto un grandissimo colpo.



ha anche una personalità che gente come traorè si sogna di notte


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ha anche una personalità che gente come traorè si sogna di notte



Non nominarlo per carità. Cioè poveraccio Traorè non ha nessuna colpa, ma il solo pensiero che noi a 0 abbiamo preso questo bidone e loro Pogba mi fa star male.


----------



## 2515 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> lo spero anche io , ma sono quasi certo che galliani quando ha sentito che bisognava pagare 2-3 mil come al suo solito si è alzato ed è andato via



No no. Pogba l'ha detto mesi fa. Ha scelto la Juve invece del Milan su consiglio di Viera. Sto ******* dopo 20 anni si voleva ancora vendicare di noi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si quello che dici , almeno per me è sottointeso , però è inspiegabile come un giocatore come lui sia finito alla juve e non al milan eppure aveva tutte le credenziali : parametro 0 (o cmq un piccolo esborso di denaro) , procuratore il pizzaiolo "grande amico" di the best(ia) , ruolo centrocampista che al milan serve come il pane , giovane cosi l'avrebbero menata sul progetto cccciovine



Vieira, l'ha detto Pogba chiaramente. Solo perché a quella ***** noi non gli abbiamo dato l'occasione di giocare perché eravamo veramente a posto com'eravamo.


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2013)

Soldi, soldi e soldi. La Juventus ha offerto palesemente di più del Milan e se l'è preso.


----------



## MisterBet (20 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Soldi, soldi e soldi. La Juventus ha offerto palesemente di più del Milan e se l'è preso.



E non solo a lui ma anche al suo procuratore...

Alla fine è sempre Raiola che decide dove piazzare i suoi assistiti, in base alle sue esigenze (economiche e strategiche...doveva riallacciare i rapporti con la Juve, l'unica squadra italiana ancora con i soldi...)...


----------



## The Ripper (20 Gennaio 2013)

Io continuo a pensare che nemmeno adesso Galliani sappia chi sia Pogba.
"Dott. Galliani, perché non avete preso Pogba?"
"Veramente si pronuncia DROgba, e ha uno stipendio e un'età al di fuori dei nostri parametri"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Soldi, soldi e soldi. La Juventus ha offerto palesemente di più del Milan e se l'è preso.


Parole sante... Altro che Vieira e Vieira. La Juventus ha messo sul piatto un'offerta al giocatore che noi non abbiamo pareggiato. Noi abbiamo preferito la "certezza" Traorè.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> No no. Pogba l'ha detto mesi fa. Ha scelto la Juve invece del Milan su consiglio di Viera. Sto ******* dopo 20 anni si voleva ancora vendicare di noi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



se vabbe viera  adesso le parole di viera valgono di piu dei magheggi del pizzaiolo ? c'era da pagare qualche miglioncino e galliani da quell'orecchio non ci sente soprattutto quando si tratta di persone che lui non conosce


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Gennaio 2013)

il milan non ha offerto una cippa.
e traorè guadagna più di pogba, per inciso.


----------



## vota DC (20 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non nominarlo per carità. Cioè poveraccio Traorè non ha nessuna colpa, ma il solo pensiero che noi a 0 abbiamo preso questo bidone e loro Pogba mi fa star male.



Che poi sono così avanti che possono permettersi di snobbarlo giocando sempre con gli stessi e senza fare nemmeno un cambio in tutta la partita a discapito della salute stessa dei giocatori....e tutto questo mantenendo una rosa più sana del Milan grazie ai preparatori decenti.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Gennaio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> il milan non ha offerto una cippa.
> e traorè guadagna più di pogba, per inciso.



esatto. per questo credo più alla mia ipotesi


----------



## Francy (20 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani ha appena detto che Niang come costo cartellino-commissione è costato molto meno di Pogba... Con Raiola c'era da aspettarselo.


----------



## Dexter (20 Gennaio 2013)

Sky prepartita
"Galliani perchè non avete preso Pogba che era a 0 blablabla oltre a Niang?"
"Pogba non era a 0 ha avuto un costo di cartellino e commissioni,Niang ha avuto un costo di cartellino e commissioni,ma Niang è costato molto meno"

Che vuol dire!? Si vergognasse


----------



## Francy (20 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sky prepartita
> "Galliani perchè non avete preso Pogba che era a 0 blablabla oltre a Niang?"
> "Pogba non era a 0 ha avuto un costo di cartellino e commissioni,Niang ha avuto un costo di cartellino e commissioni,ma Niang è costato molto meno"
> 
> Che vuol dire!? Si vergognasse



Semplicemente vuole, dire che a Raiola sono andati tanti bei soldini.


----------



## Dexter (20 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Semplicemente vuole, dire che a Raiola sono andati tanti bei soldini.


quindi? allora non prendevamo neanche robinho ed ibra,che discorso è?


----------



## Francy (20 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> quindi? allora non prendevamo neanche robinho ed ibra,che discorso è?



No no, mi fraintendi. Ti ho detto cosa significa quello che voleva dire Galliani.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> quindi? allora non prendevamo neanche robinho ed ibra,che discorso è?



ma infatti , quando si tratta di pagare commissioni per binho e company la escono i soldi , ma che stia zitto galliani che fa piu bella figura , non si prende mai la colpa è sempre colpa di altri , una volta è la fiscalità del paese x , una volta è la mamma rompiscatole del giocatore y mai na volta che dicesse sono un incompetente


----------



## Dexter (20 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> No no, mi fraintendi. Ti ho detto cosa significa quello che voleva dire Galliani.


ah ok


----------



## Prinz (20 Gennaio 2013)

rosico abbastanza


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Gennaio 2013)

galliani che parla di commissioni in operazioni altrui.
posso dirlo: io c'ero.


----------



## Hammer (22 Gennaio 2013)

Casualmente mi sono imbattuto in notizie derivanti da Tuttosporc o feccia simile su Pogba. Questa immondizia giornalistica afferma che la valutazione del giocatore si aggira sui 30 milioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Gennaio 2013)

ieri l'ho osservato e oltre alla grande tecnica, dimostra di avere grande personalità


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Gennaio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Questa immondizia giornalistica afferma che la valutazione del giocatore si aggira sui 30 milioni.



in prospettiva varrà anche di più.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> galliani che parla di commissioni in operazioni altrui.
> posso dirlo: io c'ero.



Quando hanno chiesto di Pogba e Niang, ha detto " Niang aveva un costo di commisione e cartellino, Pogba aveva un costo di commisione e cartellino, Niang costava di meno"


----------



## Hammer (23 Gennaio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> in prospettiva varrà anche di più.



Solo per un gol da 30 metri? Dai


----------



## If Everyone Cared (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quando hanno chiesto di Pogba e Niang, ha detto " Niang aveva un costo di commisione e cartellino, Pogba aveva un costo di commisione e cartellino, Niang costava di meno"



sì, ho capito. ma da uno come lui non voglio proprio sentirli 'sti discorsi, deve tacere. sembra di leggere la dichiarazione di materazzi contro ibra.
riso, damiani, raiola, bronzetti... per loro siamo da anni la gallina dalle uova d'oro, e parla.
roba da matti.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (24 Gennaio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Solo per un gol da 30 metri? Dai



un consiglio: seguilo di più.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Gennaio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Solo per un gol da 30 metri? Dai



a dire il vero sono gia 4 goal quest'anno , ma a parte le reti in campo dimostra una personalità e una sicurezza che manco se unisci traore , flamini ed emanuelson insieme la raggiungi e considera che è giovanissimo quindi puo solo migliorare , ovviamente sta al giocatore maturare e non perdersi


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sicuramente è un giovane di prospettiva, molto interessante, che per l'età che ha sta facendo vedere cose importanti. Ma questo non è garanzia di successo, ci sono tante variabili, il difficile per il ragazzo non è ora, sarà crescere e confermarsi i prossimi anni. 

Poi certo, il talento non si discute, brava la Juventus a crederci.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Gennaio 2013)

a me piace tantissimo questo giocatore se la juve si mettesse in testa di giocare col 4-4-2 a rombo visto che manca chiellini e asamoah con un centrocampo con pirlo vidal marchisio e pogba sarebbero dolori secondo me


----------



## prebozzio (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sicuramente Pogba è più pronto di Niang, che però è praticamente un '95.

Qualche leggerezza figlia della giovanissima età e della poca esperienza la commette, ma è uno di quei centrocampisti capaci di risolvere le partite con una giocata. Difende, ha un fisico incredibile e sa saltare l'uomo, è forte di testa e ha coraggio nel tiro. Giocatori del genere è difficile trovarli, la Juve ha fatto un affare grandioso.


----------



## rossovero (24 Gennaio 2013)

A questo punto non si capisce perchè il Manchester lo abbia lasciato andare (a parametro 0 per giunta)


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> A questo punto non si capisce perchè il Manchester lo abbia lasciato andare (a parametro 0 per giunta)



Non era titolare e lui voleva esserlo. Se non sei un fenomeno nessuno ti può garantire il posto da titolare. Ha preso ed è andato alla Juve dove effettivamente fa panchina come a Manchester, ma qui prende oltre il doppio.


----------



## rossovero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non era titolare e lui voleva esserlo. Se non sei un fenomeno nessuno ti può garantire il posto da titolare. Ha preso ed è andato alla Juve dove effettivamente fa panchina come a Manchester, ma qui prende oltre il doppio.



Grazie .


----------



## Hammer (24 Gennaio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> un consiglio: seguilo di più.



L'ho seguito abbastanza (non guardo tutte le partite dei gobbi) e concordo sul fatto che sia una promessa con notevoli prospettive. La cosa che non mi piace è l'equazione fatta da molti " 1 gol da 30 metri = valutazione che si alza di 10 milioni"; anche in Brasile spesso si ragiona così (Ganso) e non mi piace il loro modo di ragionare. Detto questo, per me vale 20 milioni, considerando che ha giocato 13 partite, a mio avviso ancora poche per affermarsi definitivamente.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (24 Gennaio 2013)

questo è un altro discorso.
tu nell'altro post dicevi che valeva tanto per un gol da 30 metri, quando ha tante altre qualità, prima tra tutte la personalità.
non stiamo parlando di un kolarov, con lui sì che si riduce tutto al tiro da fuori.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2013)

è IDENTICO a Vieira


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è IDENTICO a Vieira



Non ho mai visto fare a Vieira una doppietta dalla distanza. 
Se matura tatticamente e in malizia può diventare anche più forte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non ho mai visto fare a Vieira una doppietta dalla distanza.
> Se matura tatticamente e in malizia può diventare anche più forte.



dai anche Vieira faceva bei gol...bravo con i piedi, fortissimo fisicamente, intelligente, bravo nella fase difensiva ed era un leader in mezzo al campo


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dai anche Vieira faceva bei gol...bravo con i piedi, fortissimo fisicamente, intelligente, bravo nella fase difensiva ed era un leader in mezzo al campo



Ma era meno efficace in fase offensiva.
Comunque mi rammarico, perchè con questo insieme agli altri avremmo avuto una squadra prepotentemente tamarra.


----------



## Principe (4 Febbraio 2013)

Bastava prendere pogba in estate e il prossimo anno alla Juve davano 10 punti


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma era meno efficace in fase offensiva.
> Comunque mi rammarico, perchè con questo insieme agli altri avremmo avuto una squadra prepotentemente tamarra.



Tanto tamarra quanto devastante. Peccato, ma non si può avere tutto.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Tanto tamarra quanto devastante. Peccato, ma non si può avere tutto.



No ma io non ho mai rimpianti sul mercato, non mi illudo perchè tanto so che non si tira fuori neanche una lira.
Però questo poteva veramente arrivare per due spicci.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No ma io non ho mai rimpianti sul mercato, non mi illudo perchè tanto so che non si tira fuori neanche una lira.
> Però questo poteva veramente arrivare per due spicci.



Eh lo so ma ormai pazienza.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (11 Febbraio 2013)

normale giocatore con un buon tiro.


----------



## Tobi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Giocatore con mezzi tecnici e.fisici molto importanti, oltre ad avere una personalità che pochi alla sua età hanno, e non gioca nel parma di turno ma nella juventus. Ormai è andato e piangerci addosso non serve, in serie A pero c e.un giocatore molto molto simile a.pogba, si chiama Obiang, con 8-9 milioni la Samp lo molla. Cerchiamo di acquistarlo. In società questo nome è stato fatto, speriamo di anticipare la concorrenza. Ha mercato in italia ed in premier, sarebbe un gran.peccato perderlo visto che a.centrocampo siamo imbarazzanti e questo ragazzo ha 20 anni, fisico e.tecnica che farebbero al caso nosteo


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Peccato che 8-9 mln siano una caterva per noi.


----------



## Tobi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo speso 7 per pazzini, 4.5 per acerbi


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Abbiamo speso 7 per pazzini, 4.5 per acerbi



Infatti ma pazzini mediaticamente è messo meglio rispetto a obiang, dovevamo prendere un centravanti alla svelta e siamo stati un pò ricattati da cassano e Massimo AZ ultrawhite, e per quanto riguarda Acerbi soldi non ne sono stati tirati fuori secondo me. Sarà stato un pagamento iperdilazionato. E comunque 4.5 è diverso da 8-9, che onestamente per Obiang mi pare anche un pò poco.


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Giocatore con mezzi tecnici e.fisici molto importanti, oltre ad avere una personalità che pochi alla sua età hanno, e non gioca nel parma di turno ma nella juventus. Ormai è andato e piangerci addosso non serve, in serie A pero c e.un giocatore molto molto simile a.pogba, si chiama Obiang, con 8-9 milioni la Samp lo molla. Cerchiamo di acquistarlo. In società questo nome è stato fatto, speriamo di anticipare la concorrenza. Ha mercato in italia ed in premier, sarebbe un gran.peccato perderlo visto che a.centrocampo siamo imbarazzanti e questo ragazzo ha 20 anni, fisico e.tecnica che farebbero al caso nosteo



Già,anche per me Obiang è il mio sogno erotico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

un mostro...oggi all'80' ne ha superati 4
il gol di Giaccherinho è tutto merito suo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo che Raiola glielo porti via al più presto.


----------



## iceman. (10 Marzo 2013)

Che mostro. Per fortuna che il suo procuratore e' raiola.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Marzo 2013)

Partita mostruosa. Nel finale poi corregge con un gran controllo un cross di Giaccherini e lo fa segnare. Grandissimo talento veramente.


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2013)

È un giocatore normale


----------



## Graxx (10 Marzo 2013)

l'avessimo preso noi...che centrocampo pogba montolivo boateng...che peccato...


----------



## pennyhill (14 Marzo 2013)

Convocato da Deschamps. Prima convocazione in nazionale per lui, che ancora doveva esordire nell'Under 21.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2013)

convocazione meritatissima...per me questo può seriamente diventare uno dei centrocampisti più forti della Storia


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Marzo 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> normale giocatore con un buon tiro.


----------



## Brontolo (23 Marzo 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> normale giocatore con un buon tiro.



solo perché sta alla juve


----------



## Graxx (23 Marzo 2013)

nella juve giocano tutti bene...basti vedere bonucci e barzagli quando giocano con la nazionale..per non parlare poi di chiellini che tra le altre cose non giocando con la juve verrebbe espulso una partita si e l'altra pure...pogba è un signor giocatore ma andiamoci piano con può diventare "uno dei migliori della storia"...piano molto piano...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Marzo 2013)

abbiamo preferito traoré a un fenomeno. e non sarà quel misero milione che la rube ha pagato d'indennizzo a giustificare un'idiozia di tali proporzioni.
la realtà è questa, fatevene una ragione.
a me sono bastati dieci minuti nel trofeo berlusconi per capire che questo era un futuro campione. dieci, por-co cane. e manco lavoro nel settore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Marzo 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> nella juve giocano tutti bene...basti vedere bonucci e barzagli quando giocano con la nazionale..per non parlare poi di chiellini che tra le altre cose non giocando con la juve verrebbe espulso una partita si e l'altra pure...pogba è un signor giocatore ma andiamoci piano con può diventare "uno dei migliori della storia"...piano molto piano...



io di solito non mi sbilancio sui giovani, però Pogba mi ha colpito più di tutti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2013)

Io credo che il Milan non abbia avuto la benché minima intenzione di acquistarlo e abbia preferito Traoré perché a parametro 0, dato che non ci voleva un fenomeno per capire che Traoré fosse una **** e Pogba un grande talento.


----------



## Graxx (23 Marzo 2013)

invece lo abbiamo seguito e lui ci ha preferiti la juve...tutto qua...


----------



## Jino (23 Marzo 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> invece lo abbiamo seguito e lui ci ha preferiti la juve...tutto qua...



da quel che si evince dalla recenti interviste invece s'è capito bene che Raiola da sei mesi offriva il ragazzo a mezzo mondo, che al Milan non gliene sia mai fregato nulla mentre la Juve ha voluto crederci e l'ha pagato, perchè quando Galliani dice che è costato più di Niang (ci è costato 3-4 mln) francamente gli credo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Marzo 2013)

Semplicemente c'era da dare al Pizzaiolo una tangente per assicurarselo.Fester non ha voluto,Marmotta si.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> invece lo abbiamo seguito e lui ci ha preferiti la juve...tutto qua...



la realtà dei fatti è che fester non voleva o non poteva spendere 4-5 mil su pogba e hanno preso traorè a zero . Tutto il resto sono le solite scuse che si sentono in questi casi .


----------



## Brontolo (23 Marzo 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> invece lo abbiamo seguito e lui ci ha preferiti la juve...tutto qua...



galliani intervistato ha detto il contrario


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Marzo 2013)

A me piace tantissimo,credo possa diventare uno dei più forti in circolazione,se non lo è già ora.


----------



## Graxx (24 Marzo 2013)

galliani dice sempre il contrario


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

vabbè che è stato espulso ma come ha giocato?


----------



## BB7 (26 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vabbè che è stato espulso ma come ha giocato?



Non l'ho vista ma da quello che ho SENTITO ha giocato molto bene


----------



## 2515 (26 Marzo 2013)

Dopo essere stato espulso è uscito applaudendo l'arbitro, non una cosa intelligente.


----------



## Djici (27 Marzo 2013)

ha fatto una buonissima partita... contro il centrocampo SPAGNOLO.
non meritava il doppio giallo.

sul primo fallo si vede benissimo che non vuole fare male.
sul secondo mette il piede in modo pericoloso ma penso che non tocca nemmeno l'avversario.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Marzo 2013)

è stato uno dei mgiliori in campo ieri,ho visto un azione dove si dribbla iniesta e xavi per poi subire fallo da xabi alonso...questo fa paura


----------



## juventino (27 Marzo 2013)

Espulsione esagerata ieri imho.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

Xavi sembrava che l'avevano sparato...quanto li odio sti catalani


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2013)

E' possibile fare una partita contro Barca o Spagna e finire in 11?!


----------



## peppe75 (30 Marzo 2013)

secondo me è molto fumantino....questo le partite se le gioca tutti i 90 minuti non le termina mai insieme ai suoi compagni....lo mandano prima forzatamente a fare la doccia....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Che rammarico, ma poi perchè il Man Utd lo lasciò andar via così? Sono stupidi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che rammarico, ma poi perchè il Man Utd lo lasciò andar via così? Sono stupidi?



per colpa del pizzaiolo


----------



## runner (30 Marzo 2013)

secondo me non è un campione


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo me non è un campione



perchè?


----------



## runner (31 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> perchè?



è una mia sensazione....secondo me a livello caratteriale non lo è e poi anche in campo di sicuro non è Viera 2


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> è una mia sensazione....secondo me a livello caratteriale non lo è e poi anche in campo di sicuro non è Viera 2


E' giovanissimo ed alla prima stagione da professionista...


----------



## peppe75 (31 Marzo 2013)

secondo me insisto....per me è sopravvalutato...ha sicuramente il tiro da fuori questo è fuori dubbio!


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Marzo 2013)

la cosa strana è che lo united non se lo sia tenuto...non mi pare che a centrocampo siano cosi forti!anzi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> la cosa strana è che lo united non se lo sia tenuto...non mi pare che a centrocampo siano cosi forti!anzi



per colpa del pizzaiolo è andato via


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2013)

Oggi Conte avrebbe dovuto farlo giocare fin da subito.


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Oggi Conte avrebbe dovuto farlo giocare fin da subito.



Concordo, al posto di un difensore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> è una mia sensazione....secondo me a livello caratteriale non lo è e poi anche in campo di sicuro non è Viera 2


Potrà diventare il nuovo Vieira come potrà diventare il nuovo Mudingayi, staremo a vedere, sta di fatto, però, che le qualità per diventare il nuovo Patrick ce l'ha, tutte.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Aprile 2013)

Assurda la scelta di lasciarlo fuori, questo dovrebbe essere titolare fisso


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Potrà diventare il nuovo Vieira come potrà diventare il nuovo Mudingayi, staremo a vedere, sta di fatto, però, che le qualità per diventare il nuovo Patrick ce l'ha, tutte.



in fase offensiva è anche più forte se vogliamo..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

dovrebbe giocare al posto di Marchisio...va a finire che il fenomeno Marotta vende i due giocatori più forti (Vidal e Pogba)


----------



## prebozzio (3 Aprile 2013)

E' già un ottimo giocatore, resta solo da capire se diventerà il numero uno nel suo ruolo o no.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dovrebbe giocare al posto di Marchisio...va a finire che il fenomeno Marotta vende i due giocatori più forti (Vidal e Pogba)


Se ci saranno cambi a centrocampo, venderà Vidal e Pogba lo rimpiazzerà.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se ci saranno cambi a centrocampo, venderà Vidal e Pogba lo rimpiazzerà.



dipende sempre dal pizzaiolo per Pogba, come ha fatto con il Manchester
magari ce lo offrono e visto che cercano un attaccante glie ne mandiamo 2 Robinho-Bojan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dipende sempre dal pizzaiolo per Pogba, come ha fatto con il Manchester
> magari ce lo offrono e visto che cercano un attaccante glie ne mandiamo 2 Robinho-Bojan


"E una fetta di **** no ?"


----------



## Principe (10 Aprile 2013)

Buon giocatore può diventare forte ma nn fortissimo , paragone con vieira fa rabbrividire di un altro pianeta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Buon giocatore può diventare forte ma nn fortissimo , paragone con vieira fa rabbrividire di un altro pianeta


Non solo può diventare come ma anche più forte di Vieira, dato che tecnicamente è superiore


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Aprile 2013)

Quella di stasera è proprio una partita da non giudicare.Questo è fortissimo,altroché.


----------



## Principe (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non solo può diventare come ma anche più forte di Vieira, dato che tecnicamente è superiore



Secondo me no vedremo


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2013)

Sta disputando un inizio di stagione pazzesco. In tutte le partite fatte fin'ora è stato sempre decisivo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (26 Settembre 2013)

mi sa proprio che questo diventerà IL rimpianto.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Settembre 2013)

E' nella mia scuderia al fantacalcio, posso solamente parlare benissimo di lui 
A parte gli scherzi, questo è un giocatore potenzialmente illegale.


----------



## BB7 (26 Settembre 2013)

Uno dei migliori nella sua squadra a ogni partita


----------



## iceman. (27 Settembre 2013)

Illegale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Settembre 2013)

Fenomeno


----------



## 2515 (27 Settembre 2013)

Galliani: 5 miliardi per un diciottenne sono troppi. (Del Piero)
Galliani: Niang è costato meno. (Pogba)


----------



## pennyhill (27 Settembre 2013)

Avrebbero dovuto prendere un paio di esterni offensivi di livello (lo so che non era facile) , e andare di 4-2-3-1 con mediana Vidal-Pogba.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Settembre 2013)

Giocatore fantastico, speriamo resti in Italia a lungo. Ma Ferguson come ha fatto a non tutelarsi rinnovandogli il contratto...


----------



## Hammer (27 Settembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Galliani: Niang è costato meno. (Pogba)



Ogni volta che leggo la frase mi sale il nazismo verso quell'inutile testa lucida


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Settembre 2013)

Madò che giocatore. Basti pensare che l'anno scorso, a Giugno, con 7-8 mln prendevi lui e Verratti. Monto-Verratti-Pogba era da infarto.


----------



## 2515 (27 Settembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Giocatore fantastico, speriamo resti in Italia a lungo. Ma Ferguson come ha fatto a non tutelarsi rinnovandogli il contratto...



hanno detto che Ferguson c'ha provato per mesi a convincerlo al rinnovo, ma s'è svegliato tardi. Pensare che abbia preferito far tornare Scholes piuttosto che lanciare lui mi sembra assurdo.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Settembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> hanno detto che Ferguson c'ha provato per mesi a convincerlo al rinnovo, ma s'è svegliato tardi. Pensare che abbia preferito far tornare Scholes piuttosto che lanciare lui mi sembra assurdo.


Eh sì, si è svegliato tardi... non l'ho mai visto nella stagione 2011-2012, ma non penso ci volesse molto a capire fosse un apprendista fenomeno. Uno così va blindato subito.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Settembre 2013)

Non è forte......




è disumano.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2013)

Ogni volta che entro in questo topic mi prende fuoco il fegato.
Mannaggia a chi lo uppa


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Avrebbero dovuto prendere un paio di esterni offensivi di livello (lo so che non era facile) , e andare di 4-2-3-1 con mediana Vidal-Pogba.



e trequartista chi?? per me vidal è giocatore molto bravo negli inserimenti messo davanti la difesa in un centrocampo a 2 perderebbe questa caratteristica mentre pgba è perfetto, poi la juve non ha un vero trequartista potrebbe giocare lui li, ma poi in mediana chi metteresti?? in difesa chiellini a sinistra ti convince??


----------



## iceman. (27 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non è forte......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Speriamo lasci la serie A al più presto


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Speriamo lasci la serie A al più presto



Speriamo...


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo...



se poi non vuole lasciarla e vuole venire al milan faremo questo sacrificio


----------



## iceman. (27 Settembre 2013)

Un tempo pagavamo un certo Vieira circa 8 miliardi di lire, quasi 4 milioni...oggi a 4 milioni Galliani ci porta i cessi...


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Settembre 2013)

Veramente i cessi li porta anche a 12 mln....


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Settembre 2013)

Domani gioca vero?


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Novembre 2013)

Non ha molta personalità.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Novembre 2013)

Può giocare ovunque a centrocampo e fare sempre bene, incredibile


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Fenomeno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Novembre 2013)

Questo è un F-E-N-O-M-E-N-O.
Miglior dirigente di sta cippa...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Questo è un F-E-N-O-M-E-N-O.
> Miglior dirigente di sta cippa...


Pogba-Verratti-Strootman


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Che gol. Sposta dannatamente gli equilibri.


----------



## Sesfips (10 Novembre 2013)

Eh si, ha fatto un gol fuori dal mondo proprio. Pauroso.
Mi consola il fatto che non resterà a lungo alla Juve.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Il Pelato strafoga tutti i giorni col pizzaiolo ed è stato capace di farsi scappare sto mostro???


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Questo è un F-E-N-O-M-E-N-O.
> Miglior dirigente di sta cippa...



TRAORE'


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pogba-Verratti-Strootman



Povero Fester,Verratti aveva rifiutato 
Ma gli altri due si potevano prendere per 12/13 milioni complessivi.Dovrebbe dimettersi solo per questo.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pogba-Verratti-Strootman



Praticamente ci davano lo scudetto per manifesta superiorità.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Novembre 2013)

Non riesco a trovargli un difetto, se non quello di essere un po' troppo lezioso in certe circostanze, ma avercene di questi problemi.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Praticamente ci davano lo scudetto per manifesta superiorità.



Attenzione che con Allegri non è mica detto che avrebbero giocato tutti assieme


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Novembre 2013)

Mostruoso


----------



## juventino (10 Novembre 2013)

BLINDATELO!!!
Un giocatore a dir poco straordinario.


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> BLINDATELO!!!
> Un giocatore a dir poco straordinario.



Mah... la vedo dura per voi trattenerlo, già in estate... è troppo di un altro livello!


----------



## juventino (10 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mah... la vedo dura per voi trattenerlo, già in estate... è troppo di un altro livello!



Allora sganciassero 70-80 milioni. È destinato a diventare il miglior centrocampista del mondo e forse uno dei più forti di sempre quindi una cifra così assurda mi sembra l'unica cosa per cui valga la pena privarsene.


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Sono convintissimo che la Juventus lo lasci andare per molto meno. Il giorno in cui il Real di turno promette al calciatore un ingaggio di 6-7 mln per fare un esempio, la Juve glielo pareggia secondo te? Io credo proprio di no. A quel punto la cessione è obbligata. E non sarà mai per 70-80 mln. 40-45 mln cash e parte.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Allora sganciassero 70-80 milioni. È destinato a diventare il miglior centrocampista del mondo e forse uno dei più forti di sempre quindi una cifra così assurda mi sembra l'unica cosa per cui valga la pena privarsene.



Se farà un grandissimo Mondiale (e ne ha tutte le possibilità e potenzialità), credo che alcune squadre (vedi PSG) possano anche arrivare a cifre simili, IMHO.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Allora sganciassero 70-80 milioni. È destinato a diventare il miglior centrocampista del mondo e forse uno dei più forti di sempre quindi una cifra così assurda mi sembra l'unica cosa per cui valga la pena privarsene.


Non ce la farete a trattenerlo un giocatore del genere. E' un giocatore di un altro pianeta, penso diventerà il migliore centrocampista al mondo nel giro di un paio d'anni, forse pure meno.

Appena si faranno sotto le spagnole e le inglesi, lo venderete. Probabile chieda lui la cessione, soprattutto con quel procuratore che si ritrova...


----------



## juventino (10 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se farà un grandissimo Mondiale (e ne ha tutte le possibilità e potenzialità), credo che alcune squadre (vedi PSG) possano anche arrivare a cifre simili, IMHO.



Se con la sua cessione arrivasse gente di alto livello tipo Verratti, Lewa, Di Maria (sto sparando nomi a caso giusto per far capire il livello dei giocatori che la Juve deve prendere in quel caso) la sopporterei.


----------



## admin (10 Novembre 2013)

Il gol --) http://www.milanworld.net/juve-napo...lights-gran-gol-pogba-vt12440.html#post330533


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Novembre 2013)

Giocatore mostruoso. Ancora non credo alla notizia che Ferguson l'abbia snobbato lasciandolo andare a parametro zero.


----------



## Butcher (10 Novembre 2013)

Mamma mia, mi piace sempre di più sto Pogba! Davvero un peccato che sia un altro a dover lasciare il calcio italiano.


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Giocatore mostruoso. Ancora non credo alla notizia che Ferguson l'abbia snobbato lasciandolo andare a parametro zero.



Infatti non l'ha snobbato. Nonostante gli abbia mancato di rispetto più volte ha tentato fino alla fine di rinnovargli il contratto, ma Pogba stesso e, soprattutto, Raiola, volevano più soldi e commissioni, più la garanzia di un numero di presenze che la politica delo United non poteva garantire. Quindi ha scelto la Juventus.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ogni volta che lo sento nominare mi salgono gli istinti omicidi....solo per questo galliani dovrebbe ritirarsi dal mondo del calcio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Allora sganciassero 70-80 milioni. *È destinato a diventare il miglior centrocampista del mondo e forse uno dei più forti di sempre *quindi una cifra così assurda mi sembra l'unica cosa per cui valga la pena privarsene.



per il primo è quasi una certezza per il secondo ci spero fortemente...non mi importa se non l'abbiamo preso, voglio solo che diventerà uno dei migliori di sempre...70 milioni li vale Iniesta, Pogba può raggiungere tranquillamente quella cifra fra 2 anni


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Novembre 2013)

eh, ma le commissioni...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> eh, ma le commissioni...



restera negli annali del calcio quando galliani stizzito rispose al giornalista : "pogba ? è costato un paio di mil in piu di niang "


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Dicembre 2013)

Nessuno lo ha fatto notare nel topic della partita della Juve, quindi lo scrivo qui.
Partendo dal presupposto che è un giocatore mostruoso che apprezzo tantissimo, nella partita di ieri Pogba è stato sicuramente il peggiore in campo. Troppa leggerezza in occasione del gol con quel passaggio all'avversario, ma ha sbagliato tantissimi passaggi anche prima di quell'occasione. Conte lo avrebbe dovuto sostituire, IMHO.


----------



## Frikez (12 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Conte lo avrebbe dovuto sostituire, IMHO.



Con chi?


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con chi?



Eh lo so che non aveva centrocampisti a disposizione, ma è stato terribile ieri. Su 5 passaggi ne ha sbagliati 6.


----------



## Frikez (12 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Eh lo so che non aveva centrocampisti a disposizione, ma è stato terribile ieri. Su 5 passaggi ne ha sbagliati 6.



E' il suo limite, quante volte lo vedi provare in mezzo al campo dribbling o giocate pericolose, alla fine sa di avere certe qualità e ogni tanto va fuori giri perchè esagera..non ha ancora quella malizia tipica dei grandi giocatori ma un po' alla volta l'acquisirà. Se ieri ci fosse stato Vidal e non lui davanti alla difesa credo che non avrebbero perso la partita


----------



## 2515 (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ieri coi colpi di fino ha esagerato, non poteva assolutamente permetterseli su un campo simile, doveva sfruttare di più le sue grandi doti atletiche, magari cercando di prendere qualche fallo.


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Dicembre 2013)

_Non è determinante,un mezzo giocatore_


Scommetto che qualcuno dirà questo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E' il suo limite, quante volte lo vedi provare in mezzo al campo dribbling o giocate pericolose, alla fine sa di avere certe qualità e ogni tanto va fuori giri perchè esagera..non ha ancora quella malizia tipica dei grandi giocatori ma un po' alla volta l'acquisirà. Se ieri ci fosse stato Vidal e non lui davanti alla difesa credo che non avrebbero perso la partita



dimostra di avere una personalità pazzesca...io cmq un giovane così forte non l'ho mai visto


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> _Non è determinante,un mezzo giocatore_
> 
> 
> Scommetto che qualcuno dirà questo



Ha fatto uscire la Juve dalla Champions, si capisce perché l'hanno preso a parametro 0.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> _Non è determinante,un mezzo giocatore_



Mah secondo me lo è: non ha ancora dimostrato nulla...tranne un paio di gol bellissimi e fantastici, è solo fumo e poco arrosto, 

per me è proprio un mezzo giocatore



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Sherlocked (15 Dicembre 2013)

Umut Bulut > Pogba


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Gennaio 2014)

Questo passerà alla storia come il "capolavoro" di Galliani.
Giocatore PAZZESCO.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Questo passerà alla storia come il "capolavoro" di Galliani.
> Giocatore PAZZESCO.


Tanto in estate saluta, il calcio italiano davanti a certe cifre non può farci niente... 

La Rube deve almeno chiedere 60 milioni, parliamo di un 19'enne che è già nella top 10 centrocampisti al mondo


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Gennaio 2014)

A 22/23 anni sarà indiscutibilmente il miglior centrocampista del mondo.
Giocatore mostruoso.


----------



## Graxx (19 Gennaio 2014)

e pensare che potevamo prenderlo noi...anche se la crescita che ha avuto con conte con quell'omuncolo di allegri non l'avrebbe avuta...gli avrebbe preferito sicuro muntari...


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Gennaio 2014)

Video (abbastanza trash ) pubblicato dalla Juve:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2014)

6 gol pazzeschi a 21 anni...


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2014)

E se partisse già a Gennaio ?


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E se partisse già a Gennaio ?



Non credo che una squadra acquisti un giocatore a 60 milioni senza poterlo schierare in Champions.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Gennaio 2014)

non ho mai rosicato tanto per un giocatore


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non ho mai rosicato tanto per un giocatore



Però c'è da dire che con noi non avrebbe mai raggiunto questi picchi. Certo che con lui al posto di Muntari o Nocerino la differenza si sarebbe vista.


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Gennaio 2014)

Spero si rompa i legamenti...


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Video (abbastanza trash ) pubblicato dalla Juve:



chi ha fatto questo video si droga pesantemente


----------



## Hammer (25 Gennaio 2014)

A mio avviso è molto forte ma allo stesso tempo esaltatissimo dalla stampa.

Casualmente succede la stessa cosa con Pirlo e Chiellini, inutile aggiungere ulteriori commenti. Va bene valutiamolo 30 milioni, ma per valerne 60 (come si dice in giro) non ci stiamo proprio.


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2014)

Colgo l'occasione della mirabolante prestazione di ieri per domandare: secondo voi ora vale 72 milioni o 74? Non saprei giudicare


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Colgo l'occasione della mirabolante prestazione di ieri per domandare: secondo voi ora vale 72 milioni o 74? Non saprei giudicare


Devono ancora decidere quale modello matematico segue fedelmente la crescita esponenziale del suo valore.
Secondo una prima stima dovrebbe aggirarsi tra i 120 e i 130 milioni di €.

P.S.: aggiorna la firma. Siamo a 28


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Devono ancora decidere quale modello matematico segue fedelmente la crescita esponenziale del suo valore.
> Secondo una prima stima dovrebbe aggirarsi tra i 120 e i 130 milioni di €.
> 
> P.S.: aggiorna la firma. Siamo a 28



Sono inadatto a giudicare, dovremmo chiedere il modello ideale applicato da parte degli juventini a [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] oppure direttamente a Marmotta 

(done  )


----------



## O Animal (2 Febbraio 2014)

Il Pogba visto stasera non vale nemmeno 25 milioni di Euro.. altro che 70 e fischia...


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Il Pogba visto stasera non vale nemmeno 25 milioni di Euro.. altro che 70 e fischia...



Però è stato nel vivo dell'azione del secondo gol, quindi si è apprezzato di altri 10 milioni.
Ora vale, come minimo sia chiaro, 1 triliardo di milioni di €


----------



## Hammer (2 Marzo 2014)

Oggi quanto vale, novanta milioni?

Forte sicuramente, ma anche pompatissimo.


----------



## almilan (2 Marzo 2014)

oggi ha trasformato il centrocampo del milan in quello di una squadra degna di questo nome.....e ho detto tutto....pompato come pochi


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Marzo 2014)

Stasera sicuramente una delle più brutte gare, ma ad avercelo uno come lui. Chi lo critica si meriterebbe 1000 muntari.


----------



## juventino (2 Marzo 2014)

Nonostante una partita pietosa stasera ha comunque sfiorato il gol.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2014)

È un Fenomeno,ma ha pur sempre 20 anni.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Stasera sicuramente una delle più brutte gare, ma ad avercelo uno come lui. Chi lo critica si meriterebbe 1000 muntari.



Io sono il primo ad apprezzarlo enormemente, ma trovo sempre errato esaltare oltre ogni merito un giocatore che ha ancora tutto da dimostrare. Questa sera ha giocato da cani. Ovvio che è meglio averlo che non averlo, ma non vale più di 45/50 milioni e sono anche troppi probabilmente per ora.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Stasera sicuramente una delle più brutte gare, ma ad avercelo uno come lui. Chi lo critica si meriterebbe 1000 muntari.



E nonostante tutto ha preso un palo, con un tiro che i nostri si sognano (Balo a parte).


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io sono il primo ad apprezzarlo enormemente, ma trovo sempre errato esaltare oltre ogni merito un giocatore che ha ancora tutto da dimostrare. Questa sera ha giocato da cani. Ovvio che è meglio averlo che non averlo, ma non vale più di 45/50 milioni e sono anche troppi probabilmente per ora.


Ovvio. Nella Juve più di quei soldi vale solo Vidal. Ma si sà i prezzi del calciomercato sono alti e la Juve nonostante tutto è riuscito a cedere Giaccherini per 10 milioni e Matri per 12. Mica male.


----------



## Sindaco (2 Marzo 2014)

Cancellato da De Jong


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2014)

Se questo vale 80 mln Vidal ne vale 180.

Talento, fisico e colpi si vedono, ma in campo va a singhiozzo e non sempre ha giusti atteggiamenti.


----------



## iceman. (2 Marzo 2014)

Per me il prezzo giusto è 40 milioni


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Per me il prezzo giusto è 40 milioni



Esatto! E già quando si parla di 40 mln si parla per potenzialità!


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Marzo 2014)

PSG e Real Madrid hanno assunto centinaia di ingegneri e matematici i quali sono stati incaricati di trovare il modello matematico in grado di spiegare il più fedelmente possibile la crescita esponenziale del valore di mercato di Pogba.
Questa sera di quanti milioni si è accresciuto?

P.S.: avendocelo al fantacalcio me la prendo con lui perché non mi sta regalando nemmeno più un +1


----------



## The Ripper (30 Marzo 2014)

calato in maniera mostruosa, ma è fisiologico.
A me piace tantissimo ma secondo me non è fenomenale come molti dicono. Sarà un top, ma non IL top. Strootman è decisamente superiore per dire.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> calato in maniera mostruosa, ma è fisiologico.
> A me piace tantissimo ma secondo me non è fenomenale come molti dicono. Sarà un top, ma non IL top. Strootman è decisamente superiore per dire.



Anche a me piace tantissimo e credo abbia un potenziale incredibile ma al momento non merita tutta questa attenzione/esaltazione.


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2014)

A quanto è salita la valutazione? 95,100 mln?


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Aprile 2014)

[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION], ti posso fare una domanda?
Secondo te quanto può valere oggi come oggi Pogba, per quanto ha dimostrato fino ad ora?
Tutti gli juventini che conosco pensano veramente che valga 80 milioni 
Nessuno mette in dubbio le sue potenzialità, ma ci sono molti centrocampisti anche giovani più forti di lui.
Per fare un esempio, al momento Verratti è più forte di Pogba IMHO (sì, ho cambiato idea rispetto a qualche mese fa ).


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Aprile 2014)

Ieri ha giocato bene eh.. 

Anzi, quando non c'è Vidal deve correre per 3... non è che può sempre segnare, mica è un attaccante.. è fortissimo imho..ma gli Eurogoal hanno accecato qualcuno..non può fare sempre grandi gol


----------



## juventino (4 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION], ti posso fare una domanda?
> Secondo te quanto può valere oggi come oggi Pogba, per quanto ha dimostrato fino ad ora?
> Tutti gli juventini che conosco pensano veramente che valga 80 milioni
> Nessuno mette in dubbio le sue potenzialità, ma ci sono molti centrocampisti anche giovani più forti di lui.
> Secondo me al momento, per fare un esempio, Verratti è più forte di Pogba IMHO (sì, ho cambiato idea rispetto a qualche mese fa ).



Obbiettivamente parlando il suo valore si aggira sui 50 milioni di euro, tenendo conto delle sue attuali abilità e prospettive enormi.
Certo, ultimamente sta giocando male, ma ritengo che sia dovuto soprattutto alla scarsa condizione generale della Juventus (infondo finché era in forma ci ha tolto varie volte le castagne dal fuoco, specie ad inizio stagione).
La suggestione di vederlo ceduto a cifre monstre è semplicemente dettata dal fatto che negli ultimi anni i prezzi dei giocatori si siano gonfiati in modo assurdo. La vera domanda da porre non è "Pogba vale 80 milioni?", bensì "C'è qualcuno disposto a sborsare 80 milioni per lui?". A questa domanda io sinceramente credo di rispondere di si, a mio avviso qualcuno tanto folle da farlo ci sta.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Obbiettivamente parlando il suo valore si aggira sui 50 milioni di euro, tenendo conto delle sue attuali abilità e prospettive enormi.
> Certo, ultimamente sta giocando male, ma ritengo che sia dovuto soprattutto alla scarsa condizione generale della Juventus (infondo finché era in forma ci ha tolto varie volte le castagne dal fuoco, specie ad inizio stagione).
> La suggestione di vederlo ceduto a cifre monstre è semplicemente dettata dal fatto che negli ultimi anni i prezzi dei giocatori si siano gonfiati in modo assurdo. La vera domanda da porre non è "Pogba vale 80 milioni?", bensì "C'è qualcuno disposto a sborsare 80 milioni per lui?". A questa domanda io sinceramente credo di rispondere di si, a mio avviso qualcuno tanto folle da farlo ci sta.


Secondo me sì, ma non già quest'estate. A meno che non faccia un grandissimo Mondiale, allora il discorso potrebbe cambiare drasticamente.
Bale è stato venduto a 100 milioni, una cifra monstre, però per qualche anno al Tottenham il gallese è stato un trascinatore, un giocatore devastante, cosa che Pogba non è ancora (anche perché è giovanissimo e deve crescere ancora tantissimo).
Per me può valere attorno ai 40 milioni, però con un mercato pazzo come quello di oggi se fossero interessate realmente squadre come PSG, City e Real potrebbero anche arrivare alla Juve offerte attorno agli 80 milioni.
Ma offerte tipo Verratti + 40 milioni o Cavani + 10 milioni mi sembrano pure invenzioni giornalistiche prive di alcuna logica.


----------



## juventino (4 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma offerte tipo Verratti + 40 milioni o Cavani + 10 milioni mi sembrano pure invenzioni giornalistiche prive di alcuna logica.



Non so, secondo me se rilanciamo qualcuno ci abbocca. Ricordiamo che parliamo di squadre che hanno speso cifre assurde per gente come Negredo (24 milioni per un doppione di Llorente) o Illaramendi (ottimo giocatore, ma 30 milioni sono follia pura).
Comunque se Pogba non farà un modiale stratosferico o almeno un finale di stagione da fenomeno la Juve non lo cederà. Secondo me vogliono monetizzare al massimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me vogliono monetizzare al massimo.



Allora non vi conviene vendere Vidal? Farebbero follie anche per lui


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2014)

Mi dicono dalla regia che il suo prezzo è in continuo aumento, altrochè 90 mln, si parla abbia sfondato il tetto dei 100.


----------



## Mou (4 Aprile 2014)

I prezzi oggi sono quello che sono. Neymar, Oscar, Lucas... Tutti giocatori pagati davvero tanto solo per essersi messi in mostra in Brasile. Il mercato non ha nulla di razionale.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Aprile 2014)

Sui forum del PSG i tifosi sono contro uno scambio Verratti-Pogba.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Aprile 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sui forum del PSG i tifosi sono contro uno scambio Verratti-Pogba.



Io preferisco Pogba. Però in assoluto preferirei che spendessero i soldi.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io preferisco Pogba. Però in assoluto preferirei che spendessero i soldi.


Sai, Verratti ha in mano la squadra... cederlo sarebbe stravolgere tutto l'impianto di gioco.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Aprile 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sai, Verratti ha in mano la squadra... cederlo sarebbe stravolgere tutto l'impianto di gioco.



Ma non credo che mettano lui nella trattativa infatti.


----------



## Hammer (5 Aprile 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sui forum del PSG i tifosi sono contro uno scambio Verratti-Pogba.



Sono assolutamente d'accordo con loro. Verratti al momento è nettamente superiore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non so, secondo me se rilanciamo qualcuno ci abbocca. Ricordiamo che parliamo di squadre che hanno speso cifre assurde per gente come Negredo (24 milioni per un doppione di Llorente) o Illaramendi (ottimo giocatore, ma 30 milioni sono follia pura).
> Comunque se Pogba non farà un modiale stratosferico o almeno un finale di stagione da fenomeno la Juve non lo cederà. Secondo me vogliono monetizzare al massimo.


Rilanciate l'offerta con quelle contropartite? Al massimo li potete spennare con i soldi ma figuriamoci se vengono a darvi Cavani o Verratti, uomini *fondamentali* nel loro progetto tecnico. Sognate ad occhi aperti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Aprile 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo con loro. Verratti al momento è nettamente superiore



mmm per me no...questo di Pogba è soltanto un calo normale a 20 anni e in più è tutta la Juventus che sta a pezzi fisicamente...a inizio anno nessuno diceva Verratti più forte di Pogba...anzi in un Sondaggio quì su MilanWorld ha vinto Pogba su Vidal!


----------



## Hammer (5 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mmm per me no...questo di Pogba è soltanto un calo normale a 20 anni e in più è tutta la Juventus che sta a pezzi fisicamente...a inizio anno nessuno diceva Verratti più forte di Pogba...anzi in un Sondaggio quì su MilanWorld ha vinto Pogba su Vidal!



Come ha detto qualcuno sopra di me, Verratti ha da due anni le chiavi del centrocampo di una delle squadre più competitive in Europa. Migliore in campo contro il Real Madrid. A mio avviso è superiore, pur essendo ancora grezzo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Aprile 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Come ha detto qualcuno sopra di me, Verratti ha da due anni le chiavi del centrocampo di una delle squadre più competitive in Europa. Migliore in campo contro il Real Madrid. A mio avviso è superiore, pur essendo ancora grezzo



Paul però ha dei colpi assurdi


----------



## Jino (5 Aprile 2014)

Ma figuratevi se scambiano Verratti per Pogba, mica son scemi. Vogliono rafforzarsi, mica vendere uno dei più forti.


----------



## Frikez (5 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io preferisco Pogba. Però in assoluto preferirei che spendessero i soldi.



Ma perché paragonare 2 giocatori completamente differenti e assolutamente complementari?


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Aprile 2014)

La valutazione di Pogba è sempre stata esagerata. A sentire gli juventini sembra che questo sia la fusione tra Xavi, Iniesta e Fabregas.


----------



## Hammer (5 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Paul però ha dei colpi assurdi



Cosa c'entra? Non è un parametro di valutazione, i colpi non sono costanti. Analogamente non prenderei Quaresma solo perché ogni tanto mi spara la trivela


----------



## juventino (5 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rilanciate l'offerta con quelle contropartite? Al massimo li potete spennare con i soldi ma figuriamoci se vengono a darvi Cavani o Verratti, uomini *fondamentali* nel loro progetto tecnico. Sognate ad occhi aperti.



Vabbe dai con rilanciare non intendevo mica che ci danno davvero Verratti (non sono così ingenuo, so che una squadra seria uno come lui se lo tiene stretto)


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma perché paragonare 2 giocatori completamente differenti e assolutamente complementari?



Mica li ho paragonati, ho detto che lo preferisco. Se dico che preferisco Thaigo Silva a Matri li sto paragonando ?


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Aprile 2014)

Ci sono Juventini che parlano di 60 mln più Cavani e FORSE si può intavolare una trattativa.
Robe dell'altro mondo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Aprile 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra? Non è un parametro di valutazione, i colpi non sono costanti. Analogamente non prenderei Quaresma solo perché ogni tanto mi spara la trivela



tecnicamente siamo li tra Verratti e Pogba, fisicamente non c'è paragone...Verratti però è più costante e leggermente più bravo in fase difensiva


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ci sono Juventini che parlano di 60 mln più Cavani e FORSE si può intavolare una trattativa.
> Robe dell'altro mondo.



ahahah addirittura forse? Cavani è stato pagato 64 milioni, se il PSG oggi vuole venderlo lo fa almeno a 70. Quindi ci sono Juventini che pensano che vale minimo 130 milioni?


----------



## Frikez (5 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mica li ho paragonati, ho detto che lo preferisco. Se dico che preferisco Thaigo Silva a Matri li sto paragonando ?



LOL 

Ho quotato te ma parlavo in generale, dato che si parla di 2 centrocampisti di assoluto valore secondo me ha poco senso dire che sia più forte uno o l'altro, anche perché hanno 21 anni e quindi tutta la carriera davanti.


----------



## Hammer (5 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> La valutazione di Pogba è sempre stata esagerata. A sentire gli juventini sembra che questo sia la fusione tra Xavi, Iniesta e Fabregas.



No, è più forte ancora


----------



## mandraghe (5 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> La valutazione di Pogba è sempre stata esagerata. A sentire gli juventini sembra che questo sia la fusione tra Xavi, Iniesta e Fabregas.



Assolutamente no: a questi 3 devi aggiungere il sommo Bastian e David Silva e forse, dico forse, raggiungi il valore di PP, altrimenti devi caricarci una trentina di mln...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Aprile 2014)

50 milioni ed è ben pagato.


----------



## Dexter (5 Aprile 2014)

Certo che Pogba-Verratti-Pjanic sarebbe un bel centrocampo eh ...vediamo chi compra sto PSG...


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (9 Aprile 2014)

Posso dirlo? sopravvalutato. 70 MILIONI Mi sembrano eccessivi ed è per quello che lo venderei.


----------



## Jino (9 Aprile 2014)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Posso dirlo? sopravvalutato. 70 MILIONI Mi sembrano eccessivi ed è per quello che lo venderei.



Ma figurati se c'è qualcuno che lo paga 70, ma manco 60, ti dirò di più se arrivano a pagarlo 50 gli va dritta!


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2014)

Stasera ha fatto una grandissima partita secondo me. Peccato soltanto che i compagni a cui deve passare il pallone fossero un terzino e un centrocampista centrale invece di due ali.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Stasera ha fatto una grandissima partita secondo me. Peccato soltanto che i compagni a cui deve passare il pallone fossero un terzino e un centrocampista centrale invece di due ali.



Quoto,lui e Tevez hanno giocato praticamente da soli.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2014)

Vidal nel primo tempo dopo secoli di non gioco ha fatto una partita enorme,era l'unico che ci provava era l'unico che ci teneva

Anche Pogba oggì grande partita

Questi due non meritano di giocare in una squadra del genere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2014)

E c'è chi mi deride quando dico che è un Fenomeno...io un centrocampista così forte a quell'età non l'ho mai visto


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Maggio 2014)

Verratti gli poggia la ciolla sopra a Pogba.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Stasera ha fatto una grandissima partita secondo me. Peccato soltanto che i compagni a cui deve passare il pallone fossero un terzino e un centrocampista centrale invece di due ali.



Sì, lui ha giocato bene questa sera. Forse il migliore (o il meno peggio) della Juve.
Nonostante lo apprezzi molto, aspetterei ancora a definirlo fenomeno o anche potenziale tale.
Attualmente secondo me non vale di più 30/35 milioni. Al momento se dovessi scegliere tra Verratti e Pogba prenderei l'italiano. Magari già l'anno prossimo Pogba sarà di un altro livello.


----------



## rossovero (2 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E c'è chi mi deride quando dico che è un Fenomeno...io un centrocampista così forte a quell'età non l'ho mai visto



Hai ragione. Fabregas era più giovane


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2014)

Io mi auguro che tutti quei folli che lo valutavano 70-80 mln stiano rinsavendo negli ultimi mesi...


----------



## Hammer (2 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che tutti quei folli che lo valutavano 70-80 mln stiano rinsavendo negli ultimi mesi...



Ma ti pare?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. Fabregas era più giovane



Era inferiore a questo Pogba...poi si è visto che fine che ha fatto al Barcellona


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Era inferiore a questo Pogba...poi si è visto che fine che ha fatto al Barcellona



C'è da dire che Fabregas era il capitano ed un leader ed era quello che faceva girare l'Arsenal. 

Pogba per quanto abbia dimostrato picchi di talento e strapotere fisico per me nel complesso non ha fatto la stagione che Cesc aveva fatto a pari età a Londra, molto più continua.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che Fabregas era il capitano ed un leader ed era quello che faceva girare l'Arsenal.
> 
> Pogba per quanto abbia dimostrato picchi di talento e strapotere fisico per me nel complesso non ha fatto la stagione che Cesc aveva fatto a pari età a Londra, molto più continua.



Magari era più continuo, ma Pogba a inizio stagione faceva veramente cose pazzesche salvando la Juve più volte...tra i due preferisco Pogba


----------



## Jaqen (2 Maggio 2014)

No dai, Cesc faceva giocare l'Arsenal, aveva un altro ruolo, era il leader e il perno.
Pogba è molto forte, tra i migliori centrocampisti al mondo senza dubbio e se hanno pagato Fellaini 33 milioni va bene che Pogba valga qualcosa in più. Qualcosa in più, non il doppio.


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No dai, Cesc faceva giocare l'Arsenal, aveva un altro ruolo, era il leader e il perno.
> Pogba è molto forte, tra i migliori centrocampisti al mondo senza dubbio e se hanno pagato Fellaini 33 milioni va bene che Pogba valga qualcosa in più. Qualcosa in più, non il doppio.



O il triplo


----------



## Jaqen (2 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> O il triplo



Più Cavani


----------



## Doctore (2 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Era inferiore a questo Pogba...poi si è visto che fine che ha fatto al Barcellona



ha vinto champions,campionati e altre coppette da protagonista


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ha vinto champions,campionati e altre coppette da protagonista



ma quale CHampions al Barca ha fatto benissimo solo l'inizio dove fece tipo 10 gol da agosto a gennaio poi è stato uno qualsiasi...non ha più fatto la differenza come all'Arsenal


----------



## rossovero (2 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Era inferiore a questo Pogba...poi si è visto che fine che ha fatto al Barcellona



Ha giocato solo una finale di Champions da titolare a 19 anni dopo 2 anni da titolare in Premier. Ed era il regista della squadra. Concordo che ora a Barcellona si sia un po' perso, ma in base a che cosa Pogba non dovrebbe avere la stessa parabola discendente?


----------



## Jino (3 Maggio 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Ha giocato solo una finale di Champions da titolare a 19 anni dopo 2 anni da titolare in Premier. Ed era il regista della squadra. Concordo che ora a Barcellona si sia un po' perso, ma in base a che cosa Pogba non dovrebbe avere la stessa parabola discendente?



Infatti se Pogba facesse il famoso salto in un top club europeo non capisco in base a cosa ci sia l'assoluta certezza che si prenda immediatamente il posto da titolare. Li la concorrenza è tanta ed è spietata, ti alleni male un mese e perdi il posto, non ti applichi al massimo perdi il posto, non sei al massimo della forma perdi il posto. 

Pogba potenzialmente può diventare il migliore al mondo, ma sarà tutto da vedere, niente è scontato nel calcio.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Luglio 2014)

Prima della partita contro la Germania valeva 75 milioni.
Dopo il match di ieri quanto si è apprezzato? Bastano 100 milioni per il suo cartellino?


----------



## The Ripper (5 Luglio 2014)

Io prima o poi darò un giudizio su questo giocatore, e credo che sarà in controtendenza con molti.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Prima della partita contro la Germania valeva 75 milioni.
> Dopo il match di ieri quanto si è apprezzato? Bastano 100 milioni per il suo cartellino?



Con 100 mln ci prendi un suo sputo in fronte.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io prima o poi darò un giudizio su questo giocatore, e credo che sarà in controtendenza con molti.



il mio giudizio è che è un giocatore straordinario quando ha palla tra i piedi, diventa quasi un centrocampista offensivo se si trova nella metacampo avversaria, ma nei contrasti mi sembra nullo e nonostante il suo strapotere fisico è li che deve migliorare, personalissima opinione...


----------



## Jino (5 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il mio giudizio è che è un giocatore straordinario quando ha palla tra i piedi, diventa quasi un centrocampista offensivo se si trova nella metacampo avversaria, ma nei contrasti mi sembra nullo e nonostante il suo strapotere fisico è li che deve migliorare, personalissima opinione...



Deve crescere molto sul piano del posizionamento in campo, è chiaro che ha doti atletiche fuori dal comune ed i colpi innati del genio, deve semplicemente crescere tatticamente ed oggettivamente in questo calcio italiano credo troverà molte difficoltà a fare il salto di qualità in questo senso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Deve crescere molto sul piano del posizionamento in campo, è chiaro che ha doti atletiche fuori dal comune ed i colpi innati del genio, deve semplicemente crescere tatticamente ed oggettivamente in questo calcio italiano credo troverà molte difficoltà a fare il salto di qualità in questo senso.



penso anche io, da noi non si migliora, primo perchè il ritmo è troppo basso rispetto al calcio europeo, secondo perchè si gioca poco a calcio per via dell'enorme mancanza di talento che c'è nel nostro campionato..


----------



## The Ripper (5 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Deve crescere molto sul piano del posizionamento in campo, è chiaro che ha doti atletiche fuori dal comune ed i colpi innati del genio, deve semplicemente crescere tatticamente ed oggettivamente in questo calcio italiano credo troverà molte difficoltà a fare il salto di qualità in questo senso.



Secondo me avrà difficoltà in qualsiasi calcio.
Magari siamo anche mediocri a livello di club, ma tatticamente restiamo i migliori, soprattutto per quanto riguarda alcuni ruoli e alcune tipologie di giocatori (e Pogba è tra questi). I giocatori in Italia imparano a stare in campo come si deve.... non scherziamo.


----------



## Jino (5 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Secondo me avrà difficoltà in qualsiasi calcio.
> Magari siamo anche mediocri a livello di club, ma tatticamente restiamo i migliori, soprattutto per quanto riguarda alcuni ruoli e alcune tipologie di giocatori (e Pogba è tra questi). I giocatori in Italia imparano a stare in campo come si deve.... non scherziamo.



Sisi ma le squadre attualmente al top del calcio giocano in un determinato modo, cosa che in Italia non esiste nemmeno di striscio. Per questo dico che Paul se dovesse andare in una di queste troverebbe sicuramente molte difficoltà proprio per la disabitudine a fare determinate cose che in Italia non ci sono. 

In Italia siamo bravissimi tatticamente? Boh, certe cose credo sia ora un pò di sfatarle, ci continuiamo a sopravvalutare e nascondere dietro le solite cose. Italia il campionato più difficile, Italia il campionato tatticamente di maggior livello. E come mai nonostante questo da anni ed anni in campo europeo racattiamo brutte figure? Proprio forse perchè questi pregi che gelosamente ci teniamo non sono più tanto veri, un bagno di umiltà e cominciare a cambiare le cose credo ci farebbe molto molto bene.


----------



## pennyhill (5 Luglio 2014)

L’ho visto abbastanza "scarico" in questi mesi finali, ma non mi sorprende, quella con la Germania è stata la 71esima gara disputata nell'ultimo anno.
Non molto diverso da El Shaarawy stagione 2012/13, anche lui alla prima vera stagione da "titolarissimo"


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Secondo me avrà difficoltà in qualsiasi calcio.
> Magari siamo anche mediocri a livello di club, ma tatticamente restiamo i migliori, soprattutto per quanto riguarda alcuni ruoli e alcune tipologie di giocatori (e Pogba è tra questi). I giocatori in Italia imparano a stare in campo come si deve.... non scherziamo.



tatticamente si ma se vuoi diventare un giocatore moderno devi confrontarti con altri palcoscenici..


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Luglio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> L’ho visto abbastanza "scarico" in questi mesi finali, ma non mi sorprende, quella con la Germania è stata la 71esima gara disputata nell'ultimo anno.
> Non molto diverso da El Shaarawy stagione 2012/13, anche lui alla prima vera stagione da "titolarissimo"



sarà un caso ma io ho visto abbastanza scarichi più o meno tutti i giocatori della juve, vidal pogba gli italiani, non è che conte li spreme un po troppo??


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sarà un caso ma io ho visto abbastanza scarichi più o meno tutti i giocatori della juve, vidal pogba gli italiani, non è che conte li spreme un po troppo??



Vidal appena rientrato dall'infortunio è stato uno dei migliori del Cile.
Lichtsteiner è stato imbarazzante (ha fatto uscire la Svizzera contro l'Argentina), gli juventini italiani quasi tutti sottotono (anche se qualcuno si è salvato), Pogba piuttosto incolore (gol a porta vuota escluso).
A me il transalpino piace molto, però si piace troppo e lo vedo poco cattivo e determinato.
Per carità, ha una carriera di fronte a sé per poter diventare un fenomeno (e ne ha le possibilità), ma se lui vale 75 milioni allora Reus vale un miliardo.


----------



## Jino (5 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sarà un caso ma io ho visto abbastanza scarichi più o meno tutti i giocatori della juve, vidal pogba gli italiani, non è che conte li spreme un po troppo??



Vidal arriva da un periodo di inattività il che è normale, per quanto riguarda quelli dell'Italia credo sia un capitolo ben più lungo, i problemi li sono stati molteplici


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sarà un caso ma io ho visto abbastanza scarichi più o meno tutti i giocatori della juve, vidal pogba gli italiani, non è che conte li spreme un po troppo??


vidal ha fatto delle signore partite, contro il brasile ha giocato alla grande


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Luglio 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> vidal ha fatto delle signore partite, contro il brasile ha giocato alla grande



solo contro il brasile, ma nemmeno ai suoi livelli poi, l'ha pure sostituito perche non ne aveva piu..


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> solo contro il brasile, ma nemmeno ai suoi livelli poi, l'ha pure sostituito perche non ne aveva piu..


sisi questo è vero, aveva finito la benzina

ma quando è in campo la sua prestazione la fa sempre per la miseria! certe volte sembra ovunque. E la butta pure dentro un numero impressione di volte per il suo ruolo (ragà quest'ultimo anno ha fatto 18 goal..! gli stessi di balotelli)
Preso a 10,5mln + bonus. Che colpi mannaggia a loro


----------



## prebozzio (7 Luglio 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> (ragà quest'ultimo anno ha fatto 18 goal..! gli stessi di balotelli)


Ha fatto 7 gol in 36 partite di campionato, 0 in 6 di Champions, 1 in 8 di Europa League, 1 in Supercoppa: sono 9 in 51 partite.
Tanti per un centrocampista, ma non 18


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Luglio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ha fatto 7 gol in 36 partite di campionato, 0 in 6 di Champions, 1 in 8 di Europa League, 1 in Supercoppa: sono 9 in 51 partite.
> Tanti per un centrocampista, ma non 18



nono..ne ha fatti 18, 11 in 32 partite di campionato, 5 in champions e 2 in europa league..


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Luglio 2014)

è come dice superdinho ;D

che poi 0 in 6 di champions..? io mi ricordo di una tripletta col copenaghen


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> è come dice superdinho ;D
> 
> che poi 0 in 6 di champions..? io mi ricordo di una tripletta col copenaghen



Ma parlate di Vidal o Pogba?!? Perchè il cileno si ha quei numeri, il francese che io ricordi no, direi che ha ragione Preb


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma parlate di Vidal o Pogba?!? Perchè il cileno si ha quei numeri, il francese che io ricordi no, direi che ha ragione Preb


ahhhhhhhh ahahahah ora ho capito
i numeri che ha postato preb sono di pogba, ha letto da me dei 18 gol senza seguire la discussione dall'inizio. si parlava di vidal. 
Ora che ci penso è clamorosamente OT xD


----------



## prebozzio (7 Luglio 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ahhhhhhhh ahahahah ora ho capito
> i numeri che ha postato preb sono di pogba, ha letto da me dei 18 gol senza seguire la discussione dall'inizio. si parlava di vidal.
> Ora che ci penso è clamorosamente OT xD


Scusate il mio FAIL, ero sicuro si parlasse di Pogba


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Luglio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Scusate il mio FAIL, ero sicuro si parlasse di Pogba



tranquillo


----------



## davoreb (7 Luglio 2014)

È fortissimo ma se qualcuno offre 40 o più lo venderei magari cercando di arrivare a 45.

cmq di solito uno arriva al top a 25-27 anni quindi vedremo... Potrebbe diventare uno alla yaya toure.


----------



## DOOOOD (8 Luglio 2014)

la quotazione di base ormai è 65-70
piuttosto devono farlo rinnovare senza storie per evitare sciacalli, ma nonostante Raiola non credo che possano esserci problemi


----------



## mandraghe (8 Luglio 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> la quotazione di base ormai è 650-700 mln
> piuttosto devono farlo rinnovare senza storie per evitare sciacalli, ma nonostante Raiola non credo che possano esserci problemi



E mi son tenuto basso, tra poco nemmeno le riserve di Fort Knox basteranno per soffiarlo alla giuve


----------



## Jaqen (13 Luglio 2014)

Di Maria verrà venduto a 60 milioni. Pogba ne vale quanto lui? Dubito. Se arrivano 40 milioni e la
Juventus vuole vendere farebbero un giusto affare. Difficilmente troveranno qualcuno che lo compri a più di 65-70.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Di Maria verrà venduto a 60 milioni. Pogba ne vale quanto lui? Dubito. Se arrivano 40 milioni e la
> Juventus vuole vendere farebbero un giusto affare. Difficilmente troveranno qualcuno che lo compri a più di 65-70.



Infatti quello è un prezzo onesto secondo me. Sia lui che Vidal.


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2014)

Direi che questo premio individuale fissa in maniera definitiva il prezzo, non si tratta per meno di 50. Nessuno credo li offra.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2014)

A livello europeo deve ancora dimostrare molto, ma ha un potenziale immenso.
L'assist che ha fatto questa sera lo fa solamente uno che dà del tu al pallone.
Che giocatore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> A livello europeo deve ancora dimostrare molto, ma ha un potenziale immenso.
> L'assist che ha fatto questa sera lo fa solamente uno che dà del tu al pallone.
> Che giocatore.



Molti lo prendono in giro perchè non vale 70 milioni, ma questo è destinato a diventare un Fenomeno.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2014)

In tutte le volte che l'ho visto ieri sera ha fatto forse una delle peggiori partite, eppure gli son bastati alcuni lampi, ha di fatto risolto lui la partita tanto per dirne una.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> In tutte le volte che l'ho visto ieri sera ha fatto forse una delle peggiori partite, eppure gli son bastati alcuni lampi, ha di fatto risolto lui la partita tanto per dirne una.



Esatto.
Nel primo tempo è stato penoso, irritante e superficiale. Nel secondo tempo, complice un Poli improponibile, ha fatto quello che ha voluto, decidendo di fatto la partita con l'assist per Tevez.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

In Italia, aiutato soprattutto dal fisico, è di un altro pianeta.

In Europa cala le braghe praticamente sempre.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> In Italia, aiutato soprattutto dal fisico, è di un altro pianeta.
> 
> In Europa cala le braghe praticamente sempre.



Anche secondo me in Europa ha ancora tutto da dimostrare, però ha dei colpi davvero mostruosi.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me in Europa ha ancora tutto da dimostrare, però ha dei colpi davvero mostruosi.



Quello senza ombra di dubbio! Però mi viene da ridere quando certi juventini parlano di "70 mln e allora ci possiamo pensare".


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Quello senza ombra di dubbio! Però mi viene da ridere quando certi juventini parlano di "70 mln e allora ci possiamo pensare".



Anche a me, però quando il Liverpool paga 31 milioni per Lallana quasi quasi ti vien da dire che gli juventini fanno bene a pretendere certe cifre (poi nessuno ti dà quei soldi per il momento, ma quello è un altro discorso). Per l'attuale Serie A basta un colpo fenomenale per risolvere la partita, in Italia ci si possono permettere anche grosse pause durante la partita. In Europa bisogna essere concentrati per tutto il match, perché anche uno scarsissimo Malmoe pressa, corre, se la gioca, paradossalmente più del Milan o del Napoli. L'anno scorso fu il responsabile dell'eliminazione della Juve, giocò da 4 quel match contro il Galatasaray. In Europa mi aspetto un salto di qualità da lui, ma stiamo pur sempre parlando di un ventenne che ha tutto il tempo per diventare un campione.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Settembre 2014)

21 anni compiuti a marzo, ha tutto il tempo di questo mondo per fare la differenza anche in Europa.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> 21 anni compiuti a marzo, ha tutto il tempo di questo mondo per fare la differenza anche in Europa.



C'è gente che a 21 aveva già spaccato i sederi a mezza europa però Penny.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> C'è gente che a 21 aveva già spaccato i sederi a mezza europa però Penny.



E c'è gente, che a 21 anni era lontanissima da certi livelli di calcio, Lampard giocava nel West Ham, Deco nel Salgueiros, Modric nella Dinamo (la scorsa, a 28 anni, è stata probabilmente la sua migliore stagione a livello europeo), Ballack nel Kaiserslautern, Nedved nello Sparta Praga. Poi ci sono anche gli Iniesta che vincono la Champions da protagonisti.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

Il mio discorso era per il prezzo di mercato che fanno certi tifosi juventini. Okay che erano altri tempi, ma i giocatori da te citati non sono stati stra pagati per anni buoni in terra nazionale.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Il mio discorso era per il prezzo di mercato che fanno certi tifosi juventini. Okay che erano altri tempi, ma i giocatori da te citati non sono stati stra pagati per anni buoni in terra nazionale.



Per me non lo puoi pagare meno dei vari Marquinhos, Sanchez, Pastore, Lamela, ma neanche molto di più.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per me non lo puoi pagare meno dei vari Marquinhos, Sanchez, Pastore, Lamela, ma neanche molto di più.



Appunto, quello vale, una quarantina di mln, 50 se trovi una squadra generosa. Ma non certo 60-70-80 come abbiamo sentito nell'ultimo anno, robe marziane.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2014)

Pogba non ti cambia il volto della squadra, è fortissimo, nulla da dire, ma quello che ti sposta gli equilibri è Vidal, e se Vidal la Juve lo valuta 50\60, Pogba dovrebbe costare qualche milione in meno.


----------



## Heaven (21 Settembre 2014)

Anche ieri si è notato che è uno fisicamente e mentalmente fuori dal comune.. che bestia


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pogba non ti cambia il volto della squadra, è fortissimo, nulla da dire, ma quello che ti sposta gli equilibri è Vidal, e se Vidal la Juve lo valuta 50\60, Pogba dovrebbe costare qualche milione in meno.



Però Pogba ha 6 anni di meno. Ha le potenzialità per arrivare a quei livelli.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però Pogba ha 6 anni di meno. Ha le potenzialità per arrivare a quei livelli.



Però non c'è dubbio alcuno che un giocatore forte e nel pieno della maturità (Vidal ha 27 anni) valga assolutamente di più di un ragazzo di 21 anni con grandi potenzialità, che sono tutte da verificare in carriera.

Ozil, Di Maria, Higuain, Cavani, Mata sono tutti nomi di calciatori nel pieno della maturità, giocatori pronti e decisivi fin da subito, i loro costi parlano chiaro. 

I ragazzini con potenzialità ma che devono ancora crescere e migliorare li paghi ovviamente meno, ci si può riferire a Lamela, Pastore, Lukaku, Isco, Gotze.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però non c'è dubbio alcuno che un giocatore forte e nel pieno della maturità (Vidal ha 27 anni) valga assolutamente di più di un ragazzo di 21 anni con grandi potenzialità, che sono tutte da verificare in carriera.
> 
> Ozil, Di Maria, Higuain, Cavani, Mata sono tutti nomi di calciatori nel pieno della maturità, giocatori pronti e decisivi fin da subito, i loro costi parlano chiaro.
> 
> I ragazzini con potenzialità ma che devono ancora crescere e migliorare li paghi ovviamente meno, ci si può riferire a Lamela, Pastore, Lukaku, Isco, Gotze.



sarei d'accordo con te, però paghi anche il fatto che può giocare con te per più anni, e che puoi rivenderlo a cifre alte (se compri Vidal ora a 50 lo rinvedi a non meno di 32 anni, oppure certo te lo tieni per di più ma non è futuribile come un 20enne). Inoltre tra Di Maria e Lamela, tra Cavani e Lukaku c'è secondo me più differenza che tra i due juventini.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> sarei d'accordo con te, però paghi anche il fatto che può giocare con te per più anni, e che puoi rivenderlo a cifre alte (se compri Vidal ora a 50 lo rinvedi a non meno di 32 anni, oppure certo te lo tieni per di più ma non è futuribile come un 20enne). Inoltre tra Di Maria e Lamela, tra Cavani e Lukaku c'è secondo me più differenza che tra i due juventini.



Si ma sbagli il ragionamento di fondo, il grande campione lo compra la grande squadra e quando lo fa non pensa minimanente a rivenderlo per guadagnarci un domani ma soltanto al valore del campione che fin da subito ti faccia vincere. Non gliene frega niente che sarà un giocatore non vendibile, la grande squadra compra Xabi Alonso a 10 a 33 anni, compra van Persie a 30 a 31 anni, Ibra a 20 a 31 etc etc.

Vidal è un campione fatto e finito, Pogba è un giovane dotatissimo che se continua cosi diventa della categoria del cileno. Se vuoi vincere tutto fin da subito prendi il primo, se vuoi un progetto più a lungo termine prendi il secondo.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma sbagli il ragionamento di fondo, il grande campione lo compra la grande squadra e quando lo fa non pensa minimanente a rivenderlo per guadagnarci un domani ma soltanto al valore del campione che fin da subito ti faccia vincere. Non gliene frega niente che sarà un giocatore non vendibile, la grande squadra compra Xabi Alonso a 10 a 33 anni, compra van Persie a 30 a 31 anni, Ibra a 20 a 31 etc etc.
> 
> Vidal è un campione fatto e finito, Pogba è un giovane dotatissimo che se continua cosi diventa della categoria del cileno. Se vuoi vincere tutto fin da subito prendi il primo, se vuoi un progetto più a lungo termine prendi il secondo.



Ho detto che sono d'accordo in linea generale, però per Pogba/Vidal se dovessi sceglierne uno il gioco di prenderlo più giovane varebbe la candela. Gli altri esempi che hai portato sono giusti.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però Pogba ha 6 anni di meno. Ha le potenzialità per arrivare a quei livelli.



Però Gotze che ha un solo anno in più ha deciso un Mondiale, l'anno scorso arrivava in finale di Champions col Dortmund (quindi alla stessa età di Pogba oggi) da assoluto protagonista, dopo aver recitato partite da campione come quelle col Real Madrid, ad esempio.
Pogba secondo me deve ancora arrivare a quel livello. Ha tutte le potenzialità per arrivarci, tranquillamente.
In Italia è un fenomeno, non ci sono dubbi, in Europa personalmente ancora no.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Però Gotze che ha un solo anno in più ha deciso un Mondiale, l'anno scorso arrivava in finale di Champions col Dortmund (quindi alla stessa età di Pogba oggi) da assoluto protagonista, dopo aver recitato partite da campione come quelle col Real Madrid, ad esempio.
> Pogba secondo me deve ancora arrivare a quel livello. Ha tutte le potenzialità per arrivarci, tranquillamente.
> In Italia è un fenomeno, non ci sono dubbi, in Europa personalmente ancora no.



Hai ragione, però dipende gran parte dalla squadra questo. Giocasse nel Chelsea, nel Real o nel Bayern, o nella macchina perfetta del Dortmund, avrebbe messo qualche zampata anche in Europa.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, però dipende gran parte dalla squadra questo. Giocasse nel Chelsea, nel Real o nel Bayern, o nella macchina perfetta del Dortmund, avrebbe messo qualche zampata anche in Europa.



Certo. Però finora nelle partite decisive in Champions non ha mai visto palla (vedi col Bayern) oppure è stato addirittura dannoso (vedi l'anno scorso con il Galatasaray). Io spesso sono più critico con i giocatori che adoro e che hanno un potenziale immenso, a prescindere dalla squadra in cui giocano, e lui è uno di questi. Sono curioso di vederlo all'opera contro l'Atletico e poi agli ottavi (perché non credo la Juve si suicidi per il secondo anno consecutivo).


----------



## Hammer (21 Ottobre 2014)

Leggo di gente che lo ritiene il centrocampista più forte al mondo, ADESSO. Chiudete tutto


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Leggo di gente che lo ritiene il centrocampista più forte al mondo, ADESSO. Chiudete tutto



Nel contesto italico è sicuramente aiutato dalla povertà generale, oggettivamente messo in palcoscenici più importanti sono convinto si vedrebbe che il ragazzo deve lavorare e crescere ancora tantissimo, poi chiaro il potenziale non si discute


----------



## davoreb (22 Ottobre 2014)

Pogba è uno dei migliori prospetti d'Europa, attualmente però non è nei primi 10 centrocampisti d'Europa.


----------



## Dexter (10 Novembre 2014)

Ma perché cammina in quel modo??? Mi mette un nervoso assurdo. Ma lo fa per atteggiarsi o cammina cosi di suo? Non capisco


----------



## 13-33 (8 Dicembre 2014)

Giocava nel suo quartiere con la maglia di Kaka.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Dicembre 2014)

Pogba?









Grace Jones


----------



## O Animal (10 Dicembre 2014)

In Serie A quest'anno stanno giocando meglio di Pogba 34 centrocampisti... E per assurdo Kovacic, in un Inter obbrobriosa, sta giocando molto meglio di lui...

Ma tanto da qua a tre anni vince il pallone d'oro tranquilli...


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> In Serie A quest'anno stanno giocando meglio di Pogba 34 centrocampisti... E per assurdo Kovacic, in un Inter obbrobriosa, sta giocando molto meglio di lui...
> 
> Ma tanto da qua a tre anni vince il pallone d'oro tranquilli...



Dai tira fuori le tabellone come quelle di una volta.


----------



## O Animal (10 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dai tira fuori le tabellone come quelle di una volta.



Aspetto qualche Juventino inviperito e poi lo sparo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Dicembre 2014)

Deve andare in una squadra di livello per il salto di qualità. Alla Juventus, per adesso, non ci sono margini di crescita.


----------



## davoreb (10 Dicembre 2014)

Sinceramente quando lo vedo giocare mi sembra dominante fisicamente e tecnicamente.

poi contro le big d'europa è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Sinceramente quando lo vedo giocare mi sembra dominante fisicamente e tecnicamente.
> 
> poi contro le big d'europa è un'altra cosa.



Fisicamente effettivamente ha una marcia in più di tutti e questo lo aiuta non poco. Poi tecnicamente e tatticamente è un giocatore a mio avviso che deve crescere tantissimo, deve assolutamente limare le giocate inutili e diventare più pratico e tatticamente deve imparare a muoversi meglio senza palla perchè con le sue qualità può segnare molto di più.

Ad oggi messo in un campionato maggiormente competitivo sarebbe un ottimo prospetto e nulla più, non certo il campione che sembra essere in Italia. Per dire andasse al Real Madrid dovrebbe solo imparare da un giocatore molto meno mediatico ma decisamente più forte quale Kross o Modric. 

Tutto questo per dire che chiunque pensi ad oggi valga cifre mostruose sono certo all'esterno non la pensino affatto cosi.


----------



## davoreb (11 Dicembre 2014)

si sono d'accordo, non è agevolato dal livello che abbiamo in italia che gli permette di fare quello che vuole.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> In Serie A quest'anno stanno giocando meglio di Pogba 34 centrocampisti... E per assurdo Kovacic, in un Inter obbrobriosa, sta giocando molto meglio di lui...
> 
> Ma tanto da qua a tre anni vince il pallone d'oro tranquilli...



Chi sarebbero questi centrocampisti che giocano meglio di lui?Magari Pijanic e basta.
Kovacic gioca meglio di lui?Questa è esagerazione.Fa sempre pena Kovacic,sempre!!Per me paragonare Pogba a Kovacic è come scambiare la cioccolata per la M. Ovviamente la cioccolata è Paul Pogba.


----------



## Dexter (11 Dicembre 2014)

Bisogna avere il paraocchi per non ammettere che è un fenomeno. Vero, ancora è acerbo in certe situazioni, ma nei 22 in campo è sempre quello che da' la sensazione di avre una marcia in più. Già rispetto alla passata stagione è cresciuto tantissimo comunque.


----------



## Marchisio89 (11 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> In Serie A quest'anno stanno giocando meglio di Pogba 34 centrocampisti... E per assurdo Kovacic, in un Inter obbrobriosa, sta giocando molto meglio di lui...
> 
> Ma tanto da qua a tre anni vince il pallone d'oro tranquilli...


Si ciao, Kovacic da quando é in italia non ha MAI fatto niente di speciale.
Quali sarebbero gli altri 33 che giocano meglio di lui?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Si ciao, Kovacic da quando é in italia non ha MAI fatto niente di speciale.
> Quali sarebbero gli altri 33 che giocano meglio di lui?



Te lo anticipo io. Tissone, Magnanelli e Scognamiglio.

Il caro [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] con le sue statistiche arriverebbe a dire che Biglia è un regista migliore di Xavi perchè ha una percentuale passaggi in avanti migliore. Il flame è la sua passione.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2014)

Nei big match contro avversari più forti effettivamente finora non ha dimostrato niente, ma ha 20 anni e quest'anno in più partite sta dando un contributo ottimo alla squadra, trascinandola alle volte come ha fatto con la Lazio. Posso capire l'ironia sul suo valore, ma non riconoscere il talento immenso di questo ragazzo significa solamente rosicare e lo dico da milanista che detesta la Juve dal profondo dell'anima.


----------



## Z-BO (12 Dicembre 2014)

Kovacic non si è fatto notare per nulla su, dovrebbe baciargli i piedi a Pogba


----------



## 13-33 (12 Dicembre 2014)

E indecente paragonare Pogba a Kovacic !!!!


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Dicembre 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Si ciao, Kovacic da quando é in italia non ha MAI fatto niente di speciale.
> Quali sarebbero gli altri 33 che giocano meglio di lui?



L'unica cosa che ha fatto vedere Kovacic è la sua tremenda bruttezza con il suo testone quadrato.
Pogba è un'altro pianeta rispetto al Croato più sopravvalutato del mondo.Ho sentito sfinteristi dire che non c'è poi chissà quale differenza tra Modric e Kovacic..Ma come si fanno a dire certe cose?
Kovacic è solo pompato dai media e dai tifosi,ma è un giocatorino piccolo piccolo.Senza contare che non sa calciare!!!!!!!

Pogba è un talento pazzesco,un giocatore con personalità,carattere..Sta già esplodendo!Lo adoro,mi piace un sacco.L'unico centrocampista che si può paragonare a Pogba è Pijanic...Tutti gli altri possono allacciare le scarpe a loro due.


----------



## Torros (20 Gennaio 2015)

per me è forte ma anche esaltato dalla patetica intensità di gioco che esiste in serie A


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Gennaio 2015)

Non capisco davvero che senso abbia continuare a dire che pogba non è niente di chè, che c'è tanta gente migliore di lui solo in serie a, tra cui kovacic

Resta in piedi solo il confronto con un Verratti. Ma anche lì credo ci siano pochi dubbi


----------



## Hammer (25 Gennaio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Resta in piedi solo il confronto con un Verratti. Ma anche lì credo ci siano pochi dubbi



Non ha senso confrontarlo con Verratti, sono due giocatori completamente differenti


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non ha senso confrontarlo con Verratti, sono due giocatori completamente differenti


sisi ho riportato i confronti che sono stati fatti col francese sul forum


----------



## Morghot (25 Gennaio 2015)

Quantè forte... sta portando millemila punti alla jube


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2015)

Certo che il ciclo Juve ha avuto anche una buona dose di fortuna prendendo sia Pogba che Pirlo a zero.


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo che il ciclo Juve ha avuto anche una buona dose di fortuna prendendo sia Pogba che Pirlo a zero.


E Llorente. E Barzagli. E occhio anche a questo Coman. La differenza fra i parametri 0 del geometra e quelli di Marotta.


----------



## Hammer (25 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo che il ciclo Juve ha avuto anche una buona dose di fortuna prendendo sia Pogba che Pirlo a zero.



Fortuna, competenza, o entrambe?


----------



## Heaven (25 Gennaio 2015)

E' di un'altro pianeta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Fortuna, competenza, o entrambe?


Entrambe, perché sapevano che Pirlo fosse ancora un gran giocatore e Pogba un potenziale crack ma non l'avrebbero presi se il Milan e lo United non fossero stati così stupidi da lasciarli andare a zero. La bravura sta certamente nel prenderli perché noi a zero pigliamo Traoré e Niang, però la fortuna non è mancata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Gennaio 2015)

Ogni suo gol è uno spettacolo.


----------



## BianconeroVero (25 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Fortuna, competenza, o entrambe?



Semplicemente Paratici. Marotta nell'operazione Pogba c'entra poco. Paratici è il responsabile del boom del settore 'giovani' della Juve (di solito promossi immediatamente in A), ad avercelo un Paratici2 al posto di Marotta  voi vi lamentate di Galliani, che secondo me ha un unico grande limite: rinnova a gente che al Milan non dovrebbe nemmeno pensarci la notte. 

Vorrei averlo alla Juve Galliani, e farvi trascorrere un anno con Marotta che se non ha soldi non compra nessuno, e appena arriva a 10 milioni svaligia Udinese e Atalanta


----------



## juventino (26 Gennaio 2015)

Sarà dolorosissimo dirgli addio quando arriverà il momento. Spero faccia almeno un'altra stagione prima di andare.


----------



## Dexter (26 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sarà dolorosissimo dirgli addio quando arriverà il momento. Spero faccia almeno un'altra stagione prima di andare.



Difficile, troppo forte per la Serie A. Credo comunque che ne ricaverete non meno di 70 milioni altrimenti i dirigenti sono scemi. Coni prezzi folli che girano potete chiedere anche 100.


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sarà dolorosissimo dirgli addio quando arriverà il momento. Spero faccia almeno un'altra stagione prima di andare.


Anch'io e penso sarebbe meglio anche per lui in vista degli europei. Dopodiché peró ci saluterá definitivamente, purtroppo.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sarà dolorosissimo dirgli addio quando arriverà il momento. Spero faccia almeno un'altra stagione prima di andare.



Tecnicamente si, economicamente no. Se la Juve sarà brava ad investire bene quei soldi sarà per voi ancora meglio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2015)

nella serie A è un fenomeno incredibile, io vado controcorrente penso che in un campionato dove il ritmo è più alto tipo quello inglese possa avere difficoltà, quando prende la palla, la stoppa si gira, dribbla, fa un po quello che vuole, in inghilterra tutto questo tempo non te lo danno..


----------



## juventino (26 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente si, economicamente no. Se la Juve sarà brava ad investire bene quei soldi sarà per voi ancora meglio.



La mia paura è che dilapidino il tesoro derivante in varie operazioni stile Pereyra, Morata, Padoin ecc. Per sopperire la perdita di un giocatore del livello di Paul ne va preso uno forte per davvero, non una/varie promessa/e.
Comunque vedo che adesso nessuno lo valuta meno di 70, ricordo ancora quando alcuni dicevano che esageravo


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> La mia paura è che dilapidino il tesoro derivante in varie operazioni stile Pereyra, Morata, Padoin ecc. Per sopperire la perdita di un giocatore del livello di Paul ne va preso uno forte per davvero, non una/varie promessa/e.
> Comunque vedo che adesso nessuno lo valuta meno di 70, ricordo ancora quando alcuni dicevano che esageravo



io prenderei uno davanti, un ala tipo di livello top


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io prenderei uno davanti, un ala tipo di livello top



Io mi terrei Pogba, a meno che non si verifichi un altro caso Vidal. Se ne dai via uno forte e ne prendi un altro non cambia nulla.


----------



## vota DC (26 Gennaio 2015)

Meglio venderlo a 40 milioni tra qualche anno che a 100 subito quando c'è Allegri in agguato che ordina alla marmotta i giocatori da comprare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io mi terrei Pogba, a meno che non si verifichi un altro caso Vidal. Se ne dai via uno forte e ne prendi un altro non cambia nulla.



intendevo dire che se vendi pogba non vai a rinforzarti nello stesso ruolo perchè tanto un altro pogba non lo trovi, il centrocampo rimane forte lo stesso e cerchi magari di prendere un centrale e un ala di livello europeo per rinforzarti dove sei carente..


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> intendevo dire che se vendi pogba non vai a rinforzarti nello stesso ruolo perchè tanto un altro pogba non lo trovi, il centrocampo rimane forte lo stesso e cerchi magari di prendere un centrale e un ala di livello europeo per rinforzarti dove sei carente..



Dipende da come vuole impostare la squadra. Qualche giocatore che si muove per cifre sui 60 mln c'è ma tocca vedere se vuole venire.


----------



## 13-33 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Troppo superiore uno piacere per le occhie...Seconde me no va via queste estate ma dopo l'europeo li la sua quotazione potrebbe essere davero vicino a quella di Ronaldo e Bale.

Concordo sul fatto che altro a Marotta Paratici sta facendo uno ottimo lavoro Berardi la preso lui Coman la preso Pogba pure anche si su di lui il Milan no ha voluto investire perche Raiola l'aveva proposto prima a noi.


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2015)

Se lo vendono devono prendere un sostituto di Pirlo e un attaccante top che andrà ad affiancare Tevez il prossimo anno e successivamente sostituirlo quando se ne andrà.

Fossi in loro con i soldi di Pogba prenderei Verratti,Jovetic e Cavani.


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se lo vendono devono prendere un sostituto di Pirlo e un attaccante top che andrà ad affiancare Tevez il prossimo anno e successivamente sostituirlo quando se ne andrà.
> 
> Fossi in loro con i soldi di Pogba prenderei Verratti,Jovetic e Cavani.



Il primo è impossibile, gli altri due si possono muovere sicuramente.


----------



## Marchisio89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il primo è impossibile, gli altri due si possono muovere sicuramente.


A meno che non voglia tornare in Italia. Da bambino era pure juventino (potrebbe influire eventualmente ).

niente male ^^


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (30 Gennaio 2015)

Max 




"ti distruggo"


----------



## Torros (28 Febbraio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se lo vendono devono prendere un sostituto di Pirlo e un attaccante top che andrà ad affiancare Tevez il prossimo anno e successivamente sostituirlo quando se ne andrà.
> 
> Fossi in loro con i soldi di Pogba prenderei Verratti,Jovetic e Cavani.



e quanto dovrebbe costare Pogba per prenderli?
Pogba non vale certamente più di Cavani e Verratti, solo i giornali italiani tirano fuori queste bufale. 

Io dico che andrà al Real perché probabilmente sono gli unici babbei capaci di spendere quel enormità per un giocatore che non ha ancora dimostrato nulla e probabilmente venderanno anche Isco e Modric a vantaggio ovviamente di chi li compra.

Non credo andrà al Psg, penso che il prossimo anno il centrocampo del Psg sarà cosi:
Di Maria-Toure-Verratti. Con Matuidi che si alterna a Di Maria che può giocare anche da ala.
I taselli mancanti per puntare realmente alla champions più un terzino sinistro di livello per sostituire Maxwell che ha ormai 34 anni: Kurzawa o Riccardo Rodriguez, meglio il primo perché francese, a destra hanno Aurier che può diventare il più forte al mondo in quel ruolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sarà dolorosissimo dirgli addio quando arriverà il momento. Spero faccia almeno un'altra stagione prima di andare.


Noi, giustamente, diciamo peste e corna del Milan, però fossi in voi, pur vincendo, pur essendo la società più sana e di prospettiva della serie A, non sarei contento perché la grande Juve non si sarebbe mai preoccupata di dover trattenere Pogba o Vidal ma si sarebbe preoccupata di prenderne altri ancora più forti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2015)

Sarebbe bello vederlo al Real Madrid, ma non serve affatto.
Ora non vale Kroos e Modric.

Però Perez è bravo a prendere acquisti a *** quindi chissà...


----------



## Torros (28 Febbraio 2015)

non vale nemmeno James


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> non vale nemmeno James



Si, ma tanto gioca più avanti James.


----------



## Torros (28 Febbraio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si, ma tanto gioca più avanti James.



spesso ha giocato da interno. Se guardiamo al utilità il Real avrebbe bisogno di un giocatore come Matuidi per dare equilibrio al tutto, prendendo Pogba sono solo ulteriormente squilibrati in avanti e quindi sono prevedibili altre figure come quella recente del 4-0 subito dal Atletico. Personalmente già con questo centrocampo prevedo una figura simile contro il Barca nel prossimo classico, i blaugrana non sono più la squadra di inizio campionato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> spesso ha giocato da interno. Se guardiamo al utilità il Real avrebbe bisogno di un giocatore come Matuidi per dare equilibrio al tutto, prendendo Pogba sono solo ulteriormente squilibrati in avanti e quindi sono prevedibili altre figure come quella recente del 4-0 subito dal Atletico. Personalmente già con questo centrocampo prevedo una figura simile contro il Barca nel prossimo classico, i blaugrana non sono più la squadra di inizio campionato.



Il Real avrebbe bisogno di un difensore centrale forte. Varane anche quest'anno, le poche volte che ha giocato, non ha convinto.


----------



## juventino (2 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Noi, giustamente, diciamo peste e corna del Milan, però fossi in voi, pur vincendo, pur essendo la società più sana e di prospettiva della serie A, non sarei contento perché la grande Juve non si sarebbe mai preoccupata di dover trattenere Pogba o Vidal ma si sarebbe preoccupata di prenderne altri ancora più forti.



Eh, vallo a dire agli Agnelli. Per quanto mi reputi un grande critico della dirigenza juventino mi rendo comunque conto che non è facile per Marotta trattenere e/o sostituire coi paletti della proprietà. E' dall'estate del 2011 che non mettono NULLA, che non hanno volontà ad impegnarsi per alzare l'asticella.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Eh, vallo a dire agli Agnelli. Per quanto mi reputi un grande critico della dirigenza juventino mi rendo comunque conto che non è facile per Marotta trattenere e/o sostituire coi paletti della proprietà. E' dall'estate del 2011 che non mettono NULLA, che non hanno volontà ad impegnarsi per alzare l'asticella.


Sì, per ora restate un Celtic qualunque, la Juve di Moggi era una squadra che comunque si andava a giocare la Champions tutti gli anni. Quest'anno magari arriverete anche in semifinale ma si sa a prescindere che non la potrete mai vincere.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il Real avrebbe bisogno di un difensore centrale forte. Varane anche quest'anno, le poche volte che ha giocato, non ha convinto.



Dici ? Eppure piace a Mourinho.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dici ? Eppure piace a Mourinho.



Con Mourinho piaceva molto anche a me. E' l'unico al Real che gioca male con Ancelotti. Persino Pepe è tornato decente con Carlo.


----------



## Renegade (3 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il Real avrebbe bisogno di un difensore centrale forte. Varane anche quest'anno, le poche volte che ha giocato, non ha convinto.



L'unico punto debole che vedo nel Real Madrid, a parte Casillas, è Carvajal, unico giocatore normale dell'organico Blancos. Ma non ci sono più terzini destri fenomenali al mondo, l'ultimo forse sono stati Zanetti, Maicon e Lahm. Purtroppo è sempre difficile trovare dei top in quel ruolo. Quanto alla difesa, Pepe è da cacciare via. Varane va più che bene come titolare al fianco di Sergio.

Quanto a Pogba, non centra niente col Real Madrid. Checché se ne dica lo vedo benissimo al PSG, spostando Verratti davanti alla difesa al posto di Motta. Quindi mettere lui a protezione insieme a Matuidi.


----------



## Torros (3 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'unico punto debole che vedo nel Real Madrid, a parte Casillas, è Carvajal, unico giocatore normale dell'organico Blancos. Ma non ci sono più terzini destri fenomenali al mondo, l'ultimo forse sono stati Zanetti, Maicon e Lahm. Purtroppo è sempre difficile trovare dei top in quel ruolo. Quanto alla difesa, Pepe è da cacciare via. Varane va più che bene come titolare al fianco di Sergio.
> 
> Quanto a Pogba, non centra niente col Real Madrid. Checché se ne dica lo vedo benissimo al PSG, spostando Verratti davanti alla difesa al posto di Motta. Quindi mettere lui a protezione insieme a Matuidi.



Carvajal tecnicamente è forte, ha un ottimo dribbling e fa bei cross, l'unico problema potrebbe essere il suo fisico non proprio massiccio per fare il terzino. Ma cmq anche contro il Villareal, la partita l'ha salvata lui. Non vedo terzini migliori migliori in giro, eccetto i soliti: Lahm, Ivanovic, Zabaleta e forse Piszczek che comunque non sono più giovanissimi per gli standard del mondo del calcio. 
Potenzialmente uno veramente forte è Aurier, anche lui ha un ottima tecnica(meno di carvajal), bel dribbling, rapido ed è molto bravo a crossare, ma rispetto allo spagnolo è più massiccio e difende meglio. 

Casillas mi pare ancora affidabile. Varane invece lo vedo spesso distratto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'unico punto debole che vedo nel Real Madrid, a parte Casillas, è *Carvajal*, unico giocatore normale dell'organico Blancos. Ma non ci sono più terzini destri fenomenali al mondo, l'ultimo forse sono stati Zanetti, Maicon e Lahm. Purtroppo è sempre difficile trovare dei top in quel ruolo. Quanto alla difesa, Pepe è da cacciare via. Varane va più che bene come titolare al fianco di Sergio.
> 
> Quanto a Pogba, non centra niente col Real Madrid. Checché se ne dica lo vedo benissimo al PSG, spostando Verratti davanti alla difesa al posto di Motta. Quindi mettere lui a protezione insieme a Matuidi.



Bravo, Carvajal non mi è mai piaciuto!
Su Pogba concordo.


----------



## Eziomare (3 Marzo 2015)

puo' giocare in tutti i top club d'Europa, personalmente lo vedrei benissimo al Psg o al City.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Marzo 2015)

Vedere le lacrime di Pobbà ieri sera mi ha fatto capire l'enorme distanza che ci separa dalla Giuve.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2015)

Ieri l'ho seguito con attenzione e devo dire che prima di essere considerato un grande deve ancora migliorare tantissimo.

Se non avesse quel fisico sarebbe un centrocampista qualunque. L'unica cosa che fa bene è l'uso del corpaccione che si ritrova, infatti si mette sempre tra palla ed avversario, protegge la palla e la smista. In campo aperto ed in velocità è molto buono. 

Però: deve ancora crescere molto tatticamente, gli manca il lancio lungo (ieri ne ha fatto molti sbilenchi), non possiede il passaggio filtrante e non ha il dribbling secco.


Io ricordo che ad. es. Albertini: era un centrocampista che vinceva i contrasti e subito dopo era capace di esplodere un lancio anche di 40 metri rovesciando il gioco. Questa cosa Pogba non ce l'ha minimamente.


Nel calcio fisico di oggi rende sicuramente bene, però gli mancano la classe e la tecnica di un Xavi, di un Iniesta e di Verratti. 

Ecco Verratti: se Pogba avesse il fisico del giocatore del PSG sarebbe un centrocampista normale. Anche qui un esempio: se Pogba deve superare un avversario lo contrasta di forza, lo sposta e se ne va. Verratti invece lo aggira e lo dribbla, usando la tecnica, non il fisico. Cosa che lo rende anche molto più piacevole da vedere.

Pogba è più forte nei contrasti, però come regista puro, come metronomo, Verratti gli dà, già ora, 10 piste.

Ad oggi, potendo scegliere, prendo l'italiano tutta la vita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)

È un giocatore che vive di fiammate ma è comprensibile, perché è ancora molto giovane, per fare il salto di qualità dovrà trovare continuità e soprattutto concentrazione, perché giocatori alla frutta come Alves o Iniesta, ieri, hanno fato un partitone, consci dell'importanza della partita, mettendosi alle spalle tutte le prestazioni negative degli ultimi tempi. I suoi limiti sono soltanto mentali ma li limerà col tempo.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I suoi limiti sono soltanto mentali ma li limerà col tempo.



I suoi limiti, oltre che mentali, sono tecnici e tattici. Deve migliorare tanto tanto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I suoi limiti, oltre che mentali, sono tecnici e tattici. Deve migliorare tanto tanto.


Tecnici non direi proprio, non puoi fargli una colpa di non essere regista, deve piuttosto imparare a sfruttare al meglio le qualità a sua disposizione, perché va ancora troppo ad intermittenza.


----------



## Torros (7 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ieri l'ho seguito con attenzione e devo dire che prima di essere considerato un grande deve ancora migliorare tantissimo.
> 
> Se non avesse quel fisico sarebbe un centrocampista qualunque. L'unica cosa che fa bene è l'uso del corpaccione che si ritrova, infatti si mette sempre tra palla ed avversario, protegge la palla e la smista. In campo aperto ed in velocità è molto buono.
> 
> ...



Non è vero che Pogba è più forte nei contrasti di Verratti, anzi Verratti ha più tempistica nel tackle ed è più rapido.
Comunque secondo me, Pogba ieri, non ha giocato male, primo tempo normale, nel secondo tempo ha giocato bene.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Giugno 2015)

Per il fisico che ha, gioca spesso sotto ritmo. Quando accelera infatti fa la differenza, ma corre sempre alla Balotelli, lento e molleggiato


----------



## Torros (7 Giugno 2015)

infatti questo potrebbe essere il grosso limite di Pogba, il suo stesso fisico che lo rende un giocatore pazzesco contro medio-piccole lo limita nella rapidità e nei movimenti quando il livello si alza. Per me, problema simile ha Ibra. La mole nel calcio, spesso è uno svantaggio, i falli vengono fischiati, non è il sumo e i giocatori intelligenti a certi livelli anche se inferiori dal punto di vista fisico, sanno sfruttare la rapidità nel modo giusto e il loro fisico per subire fallo quando serve.


----------



## Torros (7 Giugno 2015)

Pogba cmq ha fatto quello che poteva, spesso male supportato dai compagni, nel secondo tempo si è reso più volte pericoloso.


----------



## Djici (7 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ieri l'ho seguito con attenzione e devo dire che prima di essere considerato un grande deve ancora migliorare tantissimo.
> 
> Se non avesse quel fisico sarebbe un centrocampista qualunque. L'unica cosa che fa bene è l'uso del corpaccione che si ritrova, infatti si mette sempre tra palla ed avversario, protegge la palla e la smista. In campo aperto ed in velocità è molto buono.
> 
> ...



Pogba non e un regista... quindi il confronto con Albertini e Pirlo non esiste proprio.
Ci potrebbe stare con Verratti perche lo impiegano spesso da mezzala ma l'italiano rimane pure lui un regista che gioca nella posizione di xavi invece di quella di pirlo.

Pogba e un centrocampista di tutto campo. Distrugge gioco, fa circolare palla (non dico che imposta l'azione eh) e sa buttarsi in avanti con buoni tempi di inserimento e un buon tiro.

Non e che tutti i centrocampisti devono essere confrontati a Verratti e devono sapere fare lanci da 40 metri.


----------



## BB7 (7 Giugno 2015)

Ieri è stato il migliore dei suoi, dopo Morata e Buffon


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tecnici non direi proprio, non puoi fargli una colpa di non essere regista, deve piuttosto imparare a sfruttare al meglio le qualità a sua disposizione, perché va ancora troppo ad intermittenza.




Mah resto della mia idea, secondo me il non avere una visione di gioco, il non possedere un dribbling smarcante che crea la superiorità numerica alla lunga lo penalizzerà.




Torros ha scritto:


> Non è vero che Pogba è più forte nei contrasti di Verratti, anzi Verratti ha più tempistica nel tackle ed è più rapido.
> Comunque secondo me, Pogba ieri, non ha giocato male, primo tempo normale, nel secondo tempo ha giocato bene.



Non ho mica detto che ieri ha giocato male, anzi...ho solo espresso un parere globale. 




Djici ha scritto:


> Pogba non e un regista... quindi il confronto con Albertini e Pirlo non esiste proprio.
> Ci potrebbe stare con Verratti perche lo impiegano spesso da mezzala ma l'italiano rimane pure lui un regista che gioca nella posizione di xavi invece di quella di pirlo.
> 
> Pogba e un centrocampista di tutto campo. Distrugge gioco, fa circolare palla (non dico che imposta l'azione eh) e sa buttarsi in avanti con buoni tempi di inserimento e un buon tiro.
> ...



Io Parlavo di grandi centrocampisti, Xavi, e Albertini lo sono stati, quindi il confronto era tra un supposto grande centrocampista e due veri grandi centrocampisti.

Pogba, si inserisce, non è un regista? Certo, ma di centrocampisti così ne nascono tanti, però i veri grandi registi, quelli che ti cambiano le squadre (Modric, Kroos, Xabi Alonso ecc.) sono merce rara. 

Io parlavo di crescita, se Pogba rimarrà questo, dubito fortemente che possa ambire ai traguardi che si è prefissato. Resterà un Vieira qualunque, grande/grandissimo centrocampista, però tre spanne inferiore a Deschamps, lui si fenomeno vero.


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Giugno 2015)

Dopo ieri ne ho la certezza: Pogba nelle partite importanti vale la metà di Verratti. Non solo nella finale di ieri, ma sparisce nei match che più contano. Sono entrato su un noto forum della Juve e un sacco di gobbi dicevano la stessa cosa.


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Davvero nulla di speciale. Per ora. Magari diventerà il più forte centrocampista del mondo (ne dubito), ma per ora è un buon giocatore strampompato dai media.

Il vero valore, ad oggi, non credo possa superare i 30 milioni.


----------



## Marilson (7 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Davvero nulla di speciale. Per ora. Magari diventerà il più forte centrocampista del mondo (ne dubito), ma per ora è un buon giocatore strampompato dai media.
> 
> Il vero valore, ad oggi, non credo possa superare i 30 milioni.



ho amici tifosi della rube a cui se provi a dire che pogba vale meno di 80 milioni cominciano a schiumare bava dalla bocca. Purtroppo sono stati tutti pompatissimi dalle parole di Raiola, che per carità fa solo il suo mestiere.


----------



## Hammer (7 Giugno 2015)

Chi valuta questo giocatore più di 40-50 milioni (valutazione già eccessivamente amplificata dalla giovane età e dai prezzi deliranti in giro) deve farsi un giro in Pronto Soccorso



Marilson ha scritto:


> ho amici tifosi della rube a cui se provi a dire che pogba vale meno di 80 milioni cominciano a schiumare bava dalla bocca. Purtroppo sono stati tutti pompatissimi dalle parole di Raiola, che per carità fa solo il suo mestiere.



.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Chi valuta questo giocatore più di 40-50 milioni (valutazione già eccessivamente amplificata dalla giovane età e dai prezzi deliranti in giro) deve farsi un giro in Pronto Soccorso.


Per quanto apprezzi molto Pogba, sono d'accordo.
Dovrebbe valere 100 triliardi solamente per aver fatto dei gol stupendi contro Chievo e Napoli?
In Europa non è stato mai decisivo in nessuna partita finora, nonostante la Juve sia arrivata, meritatamente, in finale di Champions.
Marchisio quest'anno è stato 10 volte più incisivo e decisivo di lui ed anche contro il Barcellona è stato il migliore del reparto centrale.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Giugno 2015)

Il prezzo lo fa il mercato. La juve non ha esigenza di vendere e sa che, se volesse farlo, si scatenerebbe un'asta, per cui è normale che il giocatore sia quotato attorno ai 100 milioni. D'altro canto in un calcio in cui Bale viene comprato a quella cifra, non c'è da scandalizzarsi.
Li vale? Secondo me non dovrebbe valerne più di 60-70, e se fossi un top club a cifre superiori dirigerei i soldi anzi altrove.
Potenzialmente è un campione, potrebbe diventare un fuoriclasse, probabilmente il miglior centrocampista del mondo, però non mi pare abbia la stoffa di un Messi, ma nemmeno di un Iniesta.


----------



## Marilson (14 Giugno 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per quanto apprezzi molto Pogba, sono d'accordo.
> Dovrebbe valere 100 triliardi solamente per aver fatto dei gol stupendi contro Chievo e Napoli?
> In Europa non è stato mai decisivo in nessuna partita finora, nonostante la Juve sia arrivata, meritatamente, in finale di Champions.
> Marchisio quest'anno è stato 10 volte più incisivo e decisivo di lui ed anche contro il Barcellona è stato il migliore del reparto centrale.



Pogba attualmente vale 400 fantastiliardi di trilioni di dollari


----------



## 666psycho (14 Giugno 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per quanto apprezzi molto Pogba, sono d'accordo.
> Dovrebbe valere 100 triliardi solamente per aver fatto dei gol stupendi contro Chievo e Napoli?
> In Europa non è stato mai decisivo in nessuna partita finora, *nonostante la Juve sia arrivata, meritatamente, in finale di Champions.*
> Marchisio quest'anno è stato 10 volte più incisivo e decisivo di lui ed anche contro il Barcellona è stato il migliore del reparto centrale.




mah...


----------



## juventino (26 Novembre 2015)

In netta ripresa dopo un inizio di stagione da horror. Ieri sera gran bella prestazione.


----------



## juventino (31 Gennaio 2016)

Per carità era il Chievo, ma che prestazione oggi!


----------



## walter 22 (31 Gennaio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per carità era il Chievo, ma che prestazione oggi!



Maledetto lui e A. Sandro potevano segnare una doppietta invece di prendere una traversa entrambi che ce li ho al fantacalcio
Scherzi a parte giocatore straordinario.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2016)

Più lo vedo giocare e più vedo il leader di questa squadra. Ieri a tratti ha sofferto molto l'ottima partita di Kucka, ma al momento devisivo si è acceso mettendo la zampata decisiva, come sanno fare solo i fuoriclasse.
Non possiamo assolutamente permetterci una sua partenza, non ora, non adesso, non quest'estate. Lo incatenassero, gli facessero un contratto da 10 milioni l'anno, portassero due cessi random di Raiola in rosa come tangente, ma cavolo deve restare a tutti i costi!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2016)

Ho sempre detto che questo è un Fenomeno.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2016)

E intanto zitti zitti abbiamo sfondato quota 160. Vediamo se dopo gli europei arriviamo a 200.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E intanto zitti zitti abbiamo sfondato quota 160. Vediamo se dopo gli europei arriviamo a 200.



160 calci nel sedere a chi spara ste valutazioni intendi


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E intanto zitti zitti abbiamo sfondato quota 160. Vediamo se dopo gli europei arriviamo a 200.



Tra un po' occorrerà una cordata di cinesi di 20 società per comprarlo.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E intanto zitti zitti abbiamo sfondato quota 160. Vediamo se dopo gli europei arriviamo a 200.



un'altra traversa e vale più di messi.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Tra un po' occorrerà una cordata di cinesi di 20 società per comprarlo.



Solo con la commissione che si farà da Pogba ci può prelevare Raiola.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2016)

E Quindi? 

A quanto siamo? 180? 200? 300? 

Anche oggi il suo valore si è impennato di almeno altri 20-30 milioni....rifate i conti per piacere che io credo di non avere un computer sufficiente a visualizzare la cifra che esprime il valore di questo fenomeno.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Giugno 2016)

Sopravvalutato? Forse. Non capisco invece quando si dice che non incide come fa con la giuve, e mi sembra abbastanza ovvia sta cosa.  La giuve ha un primo regista che è Bonucci, che certamente lo sgrava da compiti di regia, se poi davanti alla difesa c’è uno come Kante (guarda caso forse le cose migliori le ha fatte con in campo Cabaye)
In nazionale è chiamato ad agire molto più lontano dalla porta avversaria, essendo l’unico centrocampista con un minimo di qualità, si deve abbassare parecchio. Poi che possa dare di più è ovvio, ma in questa Francia gli viene chiesto altro rispetto a quello che deve fare con la giuve.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sopravvalutato? Forse. Non capisco invece quando si dice che non incide come fa con la giuve, e mi sembra abbastanza ovvia sta cosa.  La giuve ha un primo regista che è Bonucci, che certamente lo sgrava da compiti di regia, se poi davanti alla difesa c’è uno come Kante (guarda caso forse le cose migliori le ha fatte con in campo Cabaye)
> In nazionale è chiamato ad agire molto più lontano dalla porta avversaria, essendo l’unico centrocampista con un minimo di qualità, si deve abbassare parecchio. Poi che possa dare di più è ovvio, ma in questa Francia gli viene chiesto altro rispetto a quello che deve fare con la giuve.



L'analisi è molto acuta. Però da un giocatore che dovrebbe valere cifre iperboliche mi aspetto molto di più. Non mi pare che la Francia finora abbia incontrato delle corazzate, eppure Pogba non ha inciso molto. E allora diciamocelo: vicino alla porta avversaria è sicuramente molto più pericoloso, tuttavia gli manca l'ultimo passaggio, e tolto il tiro da fuori anche in quella zona a volte fa prestazioni che non giustificano la sua quotazione.

Io ieri sera l'ho veduto un centrocampista efficace sia in mediana che nella trequarti avversaria: Luka Modric. Eppure non mi pare che la stampa lo esalti e ne sottolinei ogni sospiro come fa invece con il francese.

Intendiamoci, nessuno giudica Pogba un brocco, tuttavia per valere 110/120 milioni un giocatore deve fare cose impressionanti in ogni gara. Altrimenti si è di fronte ad un buon giocatore iperpompato e basta.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L'analisi è molto acuta. Però da un giocatore che dovrebbe valere cifre iperboliche mi aspetto molto di più. Non mi pare che la Francia finora abbia incontrato delle corazzate, eppure Pogba non ha inciso molto. E allora diciamocelo: vicino alla porta avversaria è sicuramente molto più pericoloso, tuttavia gli manca l'ultimo passaggio, e tolto il tiro da fuori anche in quella zona a volte fa prestazioni che non giustificano la sua quotazione.
> 
> Io ieri sera l'ho veduto un centrocampista efficace sia in mediana che nella trequarti avversaria: Luka Modric. Eppure non mi pare che la stampa lo esalti e ne sottolinei ogni sospiro come fa invece con il francese.
> 
> Intendiamoci, nessuno giudica Pogba un brocco, tuttavia per valere 110/120 milioni un giocatore deve fare cose impressionanti in ogni gara. Altrimenti si è di fronte ad un buon giocatore iperpompato e basta.



Beh che debba migliorare in molti aspetti lo dicono in tanti, Allegri per primo. Comunque hai citato Modric, che, è opinione diffusa, ha fatto un deciso salto di qualità nel dominare a centrocampo verso i 28-29 anni.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Beh che debba migliorare in molti aspetti lo dicono in tanti, Allegri per primo. Comunque hai citato* Modric*, che, è opinione diffusa, ha fatto un deciso salto di qualità nel dominare a centrocampo verso i 28-29 anni.



Vero, però Modric quando aveva l'età di Pogba non veniva valutato 120 milioni


----------



## pennyhill (26 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Vero, però Modric quando aveva l'età di Pogba non veniva valutato 120 milioni



Esagero se dico che l’80-85% delle valutazioni attuali dei giocatori sono esagerate?

Poi la giuve non è obbligata a venderlo, quindi può permettersi di valutarlo quanto vuole. Se trovano veramente qualcuno disposto a spendere tanto, beh, buon per loro.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Esagero se dico che l’80-85% delle valutazioni attuali dei giocatori sono esagerate?
> 
> Poi la giuve non è obbligata a venderlo, quindi può permettersi di valutarlo quanto vuole. Se trovano veramente qualcuno disposto a spendere tanto, beh, buon per loro.



Ovviamente non esageri. Tuttavia 120 milioni son tanti anche per i parametri attuali. E la cosa divertente è che l'unica squadra disposta a pagare quella cifra nel ruolo di Pogba con Kroos, Modric e Isco è copertissima. Però sappiamo come ragiona Florentino che non teme di cedere un big per poi reinvestire il ricavato in un altro giocatore. Come è successo con Di Maria-James. 

Se la giuve riesce a farsi dare tutti quei soldi buon per loro. D'altronde la differenza tra noi e loro è questa: noi ci facciamo spennare da Preziosi e da Sabatini, loro invece riusciranno a spennare per bene il Real.


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2016)

Visto che ne stiamo parlando così tanto, ho aperto questa discussione per discutere riguardo un'eventuale vendita.

Pogba per 120 milioni è da vendere o no?


----------



## neversayconte (26 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Visto che ne stiamo parlando così tanto, ho aperto questa discussione per discutere riguardo un'eventuale vendita.
> 
> Pogba per 120 milioni è da vendere o no?



certo che è da vendere, ci fai mercato per un paio di anni.


----------



## Hammer (26 Giugno 2016)

Lineker ha ragione. Il giocatore più sopravvalutato del globo


----------



## prebozzio (26 Giugno 2016)

Sopravvalutato quanto vi pare, ma se i cinesi ce lo prendessero a 60 milioni io sarei strafelice


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sopravvalutato quanto vi pare, ma se i cinesi ce lo prendessero a 60 milioni io sarei strafelice



60 mln ? Mica ti manca la figurina dell'album ?


----------



## prebozzio (26 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 60 mln ? Mica ti manca la figurina dell'album ?


Non l'ho capita


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non l'ho capita



Con 60 mln quella ci compri.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Con 60 mln quella ci compri.


Ah 
Boh, io non sono così sicuro che la Juve abbia mai ricevuto offerte concrete... secondo me se ti presenti con una valigetta con 60 milioni ci pensano


----------

